#ubuntu-vn 2011-07-18
<vubuntor095> chào cả nhà, xin giúp đỡ mình cài soft quét virus trên ubuntu 11.04, mình dơw soft NOD32 Antivirus về cài thì bị báo lỗi.
<vubuntor095> cụ thể như sau "please install th following file or packages /usr/lib/gconv/UTF-16.iso"
<vubuntor095> có ai giúp đở mình với
<vubuntor262> alo
<vubuntor262> có ai còn ship đĩa ubuntu không
<C4NoC> het roi
<vubuntor262> lên down ubuntu có 3 bản mà em không biết down bản nào để cài bằng usb
<C4NoC> ban nao cung duoc
<vubuntor778> chào mọi người
<lmq2401> vubuntor778: chào!
<vubuntor778> sau khi chạy lẹnh "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<vubuntor778> sau khi nó tải xong các file
<vubuntor778> đến phần nó cấu hình chi đó
<vubuntor778> thì nó báo lỗi
<vubuntor778> E: không thể cái gì gì đó
<vubuntor778> sau đó thì một số phần mềm ko chạy đuợc
<vubuntor778> em chạy lại lệnh update thì nó báo lỗi E: không thể tìm thấy gì gì đó
<vubuntor778> em không biết nó bị sao nữa
<vubuntor778> mong mọi người giúp đỡ
<vubuntor778> nếu cần thì em có thể Restar và post cái lỗi đó lên
<vubuntor606> Xin mọi người chỉ dẫn cách tạo và backup dữ kiệu của hệ điều hành ubuntu
<C4NoC> vubuntor606: muon backup ca'i gi`
<mtngan88> hi
<vubuntor506> Alo
<vubuntor061> Alo
<Lokiheero> ola
<vubuntor061> Anh ui
<vubuntor061> Em hoi cai
<C4NoC> :3
<C4NoC> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor061> EM mún bỏ cái Tên
<vubuntor061> mà khi cài ubuntu
<vubuntor061> Nó không cho viết hoa ấy ạ
<vubuntor061> Em mún xóa cái tên đó gần nút tắt máy ấy anh ạ
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> ubuntu ma^'y
<vubuntor061> 11.04 ạ
<C4NoC> bo? ca'i te^n?
<vubuntor061> vâng
<vubuntor061> cần hình không anh
<C4NoC> bấm chuột phải vào nó xem
<vubuntor061> không có đc anh ạ,, em có 2 bản Ubuntu
<vubuntor061> Bản 10.10 thì xóa đc , còn 11.04 em bó tay ạ
<C4NoC> :3
<C4NoC> thế thì chịu
<C4NoC> chưa bao giờ xài cái unity đó
<vubuntor061> Link đây anh,, cái chữ ( asd ) anh ợ
<vubuntor061> http://www.flickr.com/photos/65269725@N04/5950087756/in/photostream
<vubuntor061> thế bao giờ ra bản 11.10 anh nhở
<vubuntor061> Nếu không xóa đc thì anh có cách gì để đổi tên ko ợ
<C4NoC> vubuntor061: thì vào đổi tên như thường
<manh_> cho` 5 thang nua di ban
<C4NoC> vubuntor061: vào cái menu của ubuntu á
<C4NoC> search cái account
<C4NoC> gì gì ấy
<C4NoC> rồi đổi thôi
<vubuntor061> Haizz,, anh có tài thì dùng TeamViewer đổi giùm em
<vubuntor061> Em thử cách anh bẩu rùi à
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> nó bị sao
<vubuntor061> Nhìn nó tức mắt lắm ạ
<C4NoC> làm cách nào mà ko được?
<vubuntor061> anh có yahoo không ạ
<C4NoC> hem
<C4NoC> hỏi ở đây đi
<C4NoC> có người biết chỉ cho
<vubuntor061> Vâng
<vubuntor449> asd
<vubuntor449> alo
<vubuntor449> co ai ko
<manh_> ?
<manh_> :D
<vubuntor449> viet nam ah
<vubuntor449> cho tui hoi chut
<vubuntor061> Ò
<manh_> uh
<vubuntor449> nay co down file flash ve
<vubuntor449> co duoi .tar.gz
<vubuntor449> nhung ko bit cai sao
<vubuntor061> À
<manh_> untar no roi cai
<vubuntor449> rui
<vubuntor449> no ra 1 thu muc
<manh_> sao ko cai truc tiep
<manh_> dơn ve lam gi
<vubuntor061> Copy nó vào home rồi extra thì phải
<vubuntor449> vay ah
<vubuntor449> mun cai ofline y chu
<vubuntor061> Extra song nó lòi ra cái file
<vubuntor061> đuôi gì ấy
<vubuntor061> quên rùi
<vubuntor449> home la thu muc nao
<manh_> hinh nhu /usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugins
<vubuntor061> click vào là cài thui
<manh_> thu xem
<vubuntor449> home la thu muc nao
<vubuntor061> home fodel ấy
<vubuntor449> ko paste dc
<C4NoC> vubuntor449: ubuntu mấy?
<vubuntor449> 11
<C4NoC> !ure | vubuntor449
<ubot2> vubuntor449: ubuntu-restricted-extras: đây là một gói sẽ cài đặt codec cho các định dạng nhạc và phim, một số font của Microsoft,unrar, Java, flash Plugin, và gói để chơi DVD v.v... Để cài đặt, bạn vào synaptic, tìm gói này và đánh dấu để cài đặt(xem !synaptic). Xem thêm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<bksupybot> Title: RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<C4NoC> vubuntor449: cài cái đó vào, có đủ hết
<vubuntor449> ah duoc rui
<vubuntor449> gio extrac sao
<riverspart> alo
<riverspart> ca'c a oi, e vua  ca`i ubuntu 11.04
<riverspart> thi` no' ma't ca'i mac ko khoi dog dc
<riverspart> la`m the' na`o de? khoi phuc lai a?
<riverspart> cac a chi? giu`m e voi
<C4NoC> cài trên máy Mac à
<riverspart> ko
<riverspart> tren may binh thuong a
<riverspart> e cai mac o sda1
<riverspart> ubuntu o sda2
<riverspart> bay gio phai  lam sao thi khoi dong dc mac ha? a?
<C4NoC> boot loader của mac cài vào đâu
<riverspart> e ko bit :D
<riverspart> e cho dia vao cai mac trc
<riverspart> roi sau do cai ubuntu
<riverspart> thi ko thay cai mac hien o cai grub
<C4NoC> .g grub boot mac os
<riverspart> ?
<vubuntor061> Ha
<vubuntor061> MAc à
<riverspart> vang a
<vubuntor061> Cho đĩa iboot hoặc EFi vô
<riverspart> vang
<vubuntor061> Vào phân vùng MAc
<vubuntor061> Rồi cài lại chameleon là OK đấy
<riverspart> chameleon la` gj` a? :D
<vubuntor061> LÀ 1 phần mềm
<vubuntor061> Dùng để boot vào MAC ấy
<riverspart> vang
<riverspart> de em thu xem sao
<riverspart> nhung lam nhu the thi co bi mat cai ubuntu ko a?
<vubuntor061> Ấy mình chỉ cài chameleon chứ đâu fomat hoặc xóa gì bạn
<vubuntor061> MÀ phân vùng ubuntu thì MAC và WIN đâu thấy và làm đc gì
<riverspart> hix
<vubuntor061> SAo
<riverspart> the lam nhu the thi ko vao dc ubuntu nua a?
<vubuntor061> Haizz,, chameleon nó sẽ tự nhận và thấy đc HĐH ubuntu của bản thui
<riverspart> hi
<riverspart> vay thank a nhe
<riverspart> de e thu    xem sao
<riverspart> ^^!
<vubuntor061> Nên khi boot bạn mún dùng gì thì chọn thui
<riverspart> ok
<riverspart> pipi moi ng
<riverspart> :-h
<vubuntor061> ạ, không có gì em đi trước nên rút kinh ngiệm cho anh
<vubuntor317> Haizz, ubuntu 11.04 nhiều lỗi với compiz thật đấy, thấy nản ghê á
<C4NoC> :3
<C4NoC> vubuntor317: 11.04 làm gì có compiz mà lỗi?
<vubuntor317> Haizz, có mà anh
<vubuntor317> Em đang dùng đây là
<vubuntor317> mỗi tôi hơi chuối
<vubuntor197> Hi
<vubuntor197> A, em cũng muốn đi OFFLINE quá, hihi
<CoconutCrab> :-\
<vubuntor197> Haizz, em mún đăng ký cái acc diễn đàn mà, không biết mật khẩu phẩi điền như nào :-((
<CoconutCrab> 123456
<vubuntor197> Haizz, hem có đc anh gì ạ
<vubuntor197> Ảnh đây anh
<vubuntor197> http://www.flickr.com/photos/65269725@N04/5949790757/in/photostream
<bksupybot> Title: Screenshot | Flickr - Photo Sharing! (at www.flickr.com)
<CoconutCrab> 1234567A
<vubuntor197> cũng hem đc lun
<vubuntor197> :-(
<vubuntor197> Password must be at least 8 characters long, and must contain at least one number and an upper case letter. Strength: weak
<vubuntor197> đó ợ
<CoconutCrab> ít nhất 8 kí tự, có ít nhất 1 con số và 1 chữ in hoa
<vubuntor953> alo
<vubuntor953> alo
<vubuntor953> hoi cai di
<Stanley00> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor953> uhm
<vubuntor953> minh vua down soft  plusin flash nhung ko bit cai the nao
<vubuntor953> file .tar.gz
<vubuntor953> bao minh voi
<vubuntor953> dung ubuntu 11.04
<vubuntor953> co ai ko
<vubuntor953> alo
<vubuntor953> alo
<Stanley00> flash trong kho có rồi mà bạn?
<vubuntor430> có ai không em hỏi cái
<vubuntor953> the cai sao
<Stanley00> sao lại phải cài từ tar.gz cho khổ vậy?
<vubuntor953> tu da
<vubuntor953> tui hoi da
<vubuntor953> the phai cai sao
<vubuntor953> cho cau lenh lun di
<Stanley00> mình quên mất tên rồi, bạn mở synaptic lên, gõ chữ flash xem có không?
<vubuntor953> uhm
<vubuntor953> thank
<vubuntor953> tim dc rui
<Stanley00> :)
<vubuntor953> D
<Stanley00> lần sau rút kinh nghiệm, cứ tìm trong khô trước đi bạn nhá
<vubuntor953> nhung neu muon cai tu file.tar.gz thi cai sao day
<vubuntor430> xong chưa bạn :-|
<vubuntor953> chua
<vubuntor953> nhung neu muon cai tu file.tar.gz thi cai sao day
<Stanley00> tar.gz của adobe à?
<vubuntor430> cài .gz thì google đi :-|
<Stanley00> có lẽ vậy :))
<Stanley00> vubuntor430: có gì thế bạn?
<vubuntor953> hoi di
<vubuntor953> xong rui
<vubuntor430> mình có 1 vps ubuntu. Mới cài xong, đang upgrade lên thì sụt điện. Giờ không biết log vô session cũ kiểu gì. Google toàn thấy dùng screen ;-|
<Stanley00> vps là gì ấy nhỉ? vụ này chắc mình không biết rồi :(
<vubuntor430> virtual private server :-|
<Stanley00> virtual private server à? đúng là không phải chuyên môn của mình...
<vubuntor430> nói đơn giản là hiện giờ máy mình đang có 2 session ( khi dùng command who thì thấy )
<Stanley00> hỏi bác _Tux_ ấy
<vubuntor430> mình hiện tại đang ở 1 session. Muốn chuyển sang session kia thì thế nào :(
<Stanley00> thật sự mình không biết về chuyện này
<Stanley00> bạn chịu khó chờ chút, tí nữa chắc sẽ có người giúp bạn thôi
<vubuntor430> *buồn* ... tìm mãi mà chả thấy cái nào ngoài screen :(
 * Stanley00 hú hú _Tux_ nobawk locobot_5 Lokiheero khanhpt|Zzz
<riverspart> ai giúp em sửa grub để nhận lại Mac os sau khi cài ubuntu 11.04 với!
<riverspart> ai giúp em sửa grub để nhận lại Mac os sau khi cài ubuntu 11.04 với!
<vubuntor069> có ai không?
<vubuntor505> Hi
<vubuntor505> Em cài được bộ gõ rồi
<vubuntor505> Nhưng mỗi lần vào máy lại nhấn phím tắt ạ
<vubuntor505> Cho nó làm mặc định ntn ạ
<Stanley00> vubuntor505: bạn dùng bộ gõ nào thế?
<vubuntor505> ibus ạ
<vubuntor651> Alo
<vubuntor651> cái game Urban Terror dung lượng chính sắc để tải về và bản bao nhiêu thì ubuntu 10.10 và 11.04 chơi được vậy ạ
<vubuntor651> Nếu được em xin luôn LINK với :((
<vubuntor985> Alo
<vubuntor985> làm thế nào để đặt bộ gõ unikey làm mặc định
#ubuntu-vn 2011-07-19
<duytruong> cho hỏi cái
<duytruong> mọi người ơi
<duytruong> khi em dùng Koffice đánh chữ
<duytruong> không có bất kỳ dấu nháy nào hiện ra
<duytruong> bôi đen bằng chuột cũng không được, trong khi dùng Abiword thì lại được
<duytruong> vậy em phải làm sao
<nobawk> eh
<duytruong> có ai giúp ko nhỉ
<duytruong> Hello
<duytruong> có ai giup em ko
<vubuntor724> Alo
<vubuntor724> Anh chị nào biết setup điều khiển game urban terror không ạ
<C4NoC> :3
<C4NoC> vubuntor724: hoi _Tux_
<vubuntor724> Pm như nào ạ
<C4NoC> _Tux_: ra ki`a
<C4NoC> _Tux_: UT ki`a
<vubuntor724> Nhưng PM riêng như nào ạ
<vubuntor724> Alo
<vubuntor108> hj
<vubuntor108> chao cac anh\
<vubuntor108> em muon ket noi may in tu ubuntu
<vubuntor628> chào anh chị
<vubuntor628> em xin hỏi, em muốn cài MS-offices trên ubuntu 11.04 thì làm như nào vậy?
<nobawk> dùng wine
<nobawk> winetricks
<nobawk> vubuntor628: tự google đi nha
<vubuntor628> e đã dùng wine
<vubuntor628> và có bản iso của ms-offices
<vubuntor628> đã mount vào ổ đĩa
<vubuntor628> nhưng khi cài thì ko nhận đc đĩa
<manh_na> muon dung hang Window thi ko nen cai linux
<vubuntor804> xin giúp đỡ về cái touchpad
<vubuntor804> search nãy giờ không ra
<vubuntor804> mình xài U 11.04
<vubuntor804> nó nhận touchpad là wheel mouse
<vubuntor804> giờ phải làm sao
<vubuntor804> touchpad synaptic
<C4NoC> ca`i synaptic va`o
<C4NoC> vubuntor804: wheel mouse thi` sao
<vubuntor804> C4NoC: không multi touch được
<vubuntor804> không disable được
<C4NoC> multitouch thi` va`o pha^`n mouse ma` chi?nh
<vubuntor804> nó không nhận ra touchpad thì sao mà chỉnh
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> sao ko nha^.n ra ta
<vubuntor804> trong mouse không thấy cái tab touchpad
<C4NoC> va^.y a`
<vubuntor804> vậy mới buồn
<C4NoC> vao terminal, go~ : apt-get search synaptic
<vubuntor247> hú hú ... có ai rành ubuntu server em hỏi cái
<quynguyen> cho em hoi dual boot Win7 va ubuntu 11.04
<quynguyen> de mac dinh la vao win7 thi lam nhu the nao?
<C4NoC> vao sua /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<quynguyen> sua nhu the nao ?
<vubuntor041> chiên gia nào giúp em lõi này với http://i.imgur.com/e8B69.png
<CoconutCrab> killall pulseaudio
<vubuntor041> sau khi update kernel mới nó bị câm vậy
<CoconutCrab> vậy chạy tạm channel cũ đi :]
<vubuntor041> xóa òi
<vubuntor041> còn đâu mà chạy
 * vubuntor041 mang tiếng bên cạnh một đống toàn chiên gia ubuntu lỗi này mấy lần cuối cung vẫn phải tự mò :P
<CoconutCrab> ừ hén
<CoconutCrab> hmm, nó hiện ra khi nào vậy?
<vubuntor041>  khi tháy câm k có nhạc
<CoconutCrab> bấm alt-F2 bấm killall pulseaudio xem
<vubuntor041> vào sound để chỉnh thấy thế
<vubuntor041> uhm
<CoconutCrab> .g waiting for sound system to respond
<bkphenny> CoconutCrab: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1312624
<bksupybot> Title: [ubuntu] 9.10 Waiting for sound system to respond - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<CoconutCrab> nếu chỉnh sound vào terminal gõ alsamixer có khi tốt hơn đấy :)
 * CoconutCrab chạy vô toilet 
 * CoconutCrab ngồi chờ :] 
<CoconutCrab> hôm nay vắng người nhỉ :3
 * vubuntor041 vẫn câm :(
<CoconutCrab> hmm, câm thì tất nhiên rồi
<CoconutCrab> để xem nào
<CoconutCrab> killall pulseaudio && aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav
<CoconutCrab> thử lệnh trên xem có sound không :]
<vubuntor041> trước bị kiểu này cài thêm PulseAudio
<vubuntor041> h câm hết lun
<CoconutCrab> lại thêm việc update -> đơ
<CoconutCrab> paplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav  <--- cái này có tiếng không?
<vubuntor041> oái kêu khi chuyển dây cắm ra ngõ trước :D
<CoconutCrab> uh huh
<vubuntor041> mỗi lần mở lại phải tút ra tra vào :((
<CoconutCrab> nhưng mà như thế đâu liên quan tới cái lỗi ghi ở trên kia nhỉ :-\
<CoconutCrab> ôi, ubuntu.......
<vubuntor041> ơ nó kêu
<vubuntor041> và cái sound kia vẫn báo lỗi thế
<CoconutCrab> front, center
<CoconutCrab> derp...
<CoconutCrab> vậy dùng alsamixer chỉnh thử xem?
<vubuntor041> hay card âm thanh bị đi đâu nhở :D
<CoconutCrab> không
<CoconutCrab> alsamixer chỉnh là được
<CoconutCrab> cái kia chắc nó không liên lạc qua dbus được
<CoconutCrab> (ôi...)
<vubuntor041> tình hình là kết nói bằng ngõ sau nó k kêu
<vubuntor041> đỏi ra ngõ trước thì kêu
<CoconutCrab> vậy gõ alsamixer -c 0
<CoconutCrab> chỉnh lại các channel :)
<vubuntor041> vô ích
<CoconutCrab> có chữ MM ?
<vubuntor041> trước khi chui lên đây có làm việc đó òi
<vubuntor041> vì mắc lõi này liên tục khi update kernel
<CoconutCrab> vậy hén? cho xin screenshot của cái alsamixer -c 0 đi :)
<CoconutCrab> update kernel thì bị -> có thể file config của alsa bị ghi đè chăng, hmmm
<CoconutCrab> halleluja
<vubuntor041> update nót cái mớ gì  ấy xem làm sao :D
<CoconutCrab> D:
<CoconutCrab>  List -   Lieberstraum
<vubuntor041> đã kêu, nhưng cái sound kia thì nó vẫn chết thế
<vubuntor041> :D
<CoconutCrab> hmm, khởi động lại?
 * vubuntor205 mạng củ chuối 
<vubuntor205> CoconutCrab: ;)
<BlueSky> Day la ubuntu vietnam
<BlueSky> hello
<BlueSky> Sao mọi người chẳng ai hỏi gì hết vậy ta
#ubuntu-vn 2011-07-20
<vubuntor340> em có một số vấn đề muốn hỏi ạh
<vubuntor340> em muốn thay đổi theme của Ubuntu
<vubuntor340> theo kiểu Stairway to Heaven gì gì ấy
<vubuntor340> trong phần cài Conky nó hướng dẫn copy hết file font vào đường dẫn /home/.fonts
<vubuntor340> nhưng em tìm hoài không ra ạ :(
<mtngan88> hi
<mtngan88> chao mot buoi sang vui ve cho ca ngay
<C4NoC> mtngan88: hi
<mtngan88> hi
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor340> èo
<vubuntor340> làm cách nào để đổi nickname trên này thế các anh?
<C4NoC>  /nick abcxyz
<IronikRaven> Æ°oah
<IronikRaven> woah
<IronikRaven> xia xịa huynh
<IronikRaven> :D
<C4NoC> gi`
<C4NoC> xia voi cha? xi.a
<vubuntor484> ai chưa đi ăn cơm thì cho mình hỏi cái driver card màn hình của mình nó ghi là "this driver is actived but not currently in user""
<vubuntor484> bây giờ phải làm sao
<C4NoC> :3
<C4NoC> vga gi`
<vubuntor484> gt520M
<C4NoC> glxinfo | grep render
<C4NoC> cha.y ca'i do'
<C4NoC> coi no' ra cai gi`
<vubuntor484> The program 'glxinfo' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing: sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<vubuntor484> cài xong rồi
<vubuntor484> sao nữa bạn
<C4NoC> ca`i roi thi` cha.y la.i
<vubuntor484> direct rendering: Yes OpenGL renderer string: GeForce GT 520M/PCI/SSE2     GL_NV_blend_square, GL_NV_complex_primitives, GL_NV_conditional_render,      GL_NVX_conditional_render, GL_NVX_gpu_memory_info, GL_OES_depth24,      GL_OES_fbo_render_mipmap, GL_OES_get_program_binary, GL_OES_mapbuffer,
<nobawk> lsmod | grep -i nvidia
<vubuntor484> nobawk: nvidia              10709116  40
<C4NoC> vubuntor484: the^' thi` xa`i ro^`i
<C4NoC> lo gi` nua
<nobawk> sao bạn này ko có mấy cái deps nhỉ
<vubuntor484> mình thấy nó báo not in use
<nobawk> chắc báo vớ vẩn
<vubuntor484> mình vào desktop backgound thì không thấy cái tab visual effect
<nobawk> ờ há
<nobawk> cái driver mặc định là gì ấy nhỉ
<nobawk> CoconutCrab: ?
<nobawk> neuvo?
 * nobawk quên bố nó cách viết rồi
<C4NoC> nouveur
<CoconutCrab> nouveau
<CoconutCrab> nu vô
<C4NoC> :3
<nobawk> search thử coi nó có dùng cái đó ko :3
<vubuntor484> @@
<nobawk> ko lẽ 1 lúc nó prob mất phát
<vubuntor484> ???
<vubuntor484> không hiểu
<C4NoC> dang xa`i nvidia ro^`i co`n gi` nhi?
<nobawk> hay card xịn quá driver chưa support :3
<nobawk> dùng rồi mà ko có visual effect hố hố
<vubuntor484> @@
<C4NoC> nobawk: ca'i visual effect cu+ chuo^'i
<C4NoC> nobawk: ca`i dc driver, co' ma^'y khi ba^.t dc
 * C4NoC ho^`i truoc cu~ng bi. the^'
<C4NoC> vubuntor484: xa`i KDE, hay Gnome3 di
<vubuntor286> hi, mình muốn hỏi có cách nào để thêm vào 1 thanh địa chỉ trong trình quản lý file của ubuntu 11.04, tương tự như thanh address của explorer trong windows ?
 * nobawk của mình chạy phe phé
<nobawk> visual effect chạy phe phé
<nobawk> ếu phải chỉnh gì
 * nobawk chắc vì hàng của mình là hàng lởm
<nobawk> vubuntor286: ấn ctrl + L
<vubuntor286> thanks bạn, để thử sau (h đang xài win) :D
<vubuntor549> trong ubuntu 11.04, làm sao để thay đổi màu của thư mục từ màu cam sang màu xanh da trời
<lmq2401> vubuntor549: chọn bộ biểu tượng khác!
<vubuntor440> em trước đây có đọc 1 bài về nâng cấp âm thanh trong ubuntu, sau khi em làm xong thi ko nghe đc âm thanh luôn
<vubuntor440> ai có thể sửa giúp em với
<vubuntor809> chao
<vubuntor440> chào anh
<vubuntor809> minh da chep cai conkyrc vafo home folder roi
<vubuntor809> sao khi vafo terninal
<vubuntor809> go conky
<vubuntor809> no ra cai conky xau lam
<vubuntor809> k giong cai minh down
<vubuntor656> Hi , các anh chi
<vubuntor656> Hổ trợ tôi về việc cài đặt driver máy in Brother MFC - 7340 tren Ubuntu 10.04
<vubuntor656> help me plz
<vubuntor323> co ho tro duoc ji dau nao
<vubuntor323> doi mai chna thay ma nao giup het
<vubuntor323> chan that
<vubuntor779> tai sao minh cai ubuntu 11.04 cho Laptop toshiba, card ati ma khong duoc, con khi cai lai ban 9.04 lai chay duoc ngay
<vubuntor694> hú hú ... có ai không?
<CoconutCrab> hình như là không
<CoconutCrab> :-3
 * lmq2401 thấy hỏi câu này thì không biết phải trả lời làm sao
<vubuntor694> có ai không hỏi cái ... câu hỏi dễ thui :-|
<vubuntor694> xubuntu, fluxbuntu, lubuntu cái nào nhẹ nhất :-"
<vubuntor653> hello
<vubuntor653> Laptop cua minh cai ubuntu 11.04
<vubuntor653> may hom truoc minh xai binh thuong
<vubuntor653> tuy nhien toi hom qua
<vubuntor694> hôm qua làm seo?
<vubuntor653> khi khoi dong ubuntu thi chi co the log in vao den desktop
<vubuntor653> sau do thi khong hien thi gi nua het
<vubuntor653> thanh launcher khong hien thi
<vubuntor653> thanh taskbar tren sat man hinh cung khong
<vubuntor694> tức là nó chỉ hiện gdm?
<vubuntor653> dung vay do
<vubuntor653> minh click chuot fai de tao thu muc
<vubuntor653> de thay doi man hinh nen thi duoc
<vubuntor694> theo bản 10.10 thì do gnome-shell ;))
<vubuntor653> con lai do khong biet lenh cho nen
<vubuntor653> chang dung guoc gi het nua
<vubuntor694> còn bản 11 dùng unity thì mình không biết nó thạy cái gì
<vubuntor653> vay bay gio minh lam sao de sua chua
<vubuntor653> tinh hinh cua may minh la nhu the do
<vubuntor694> trước tiên bạn nên backup tất cả dữ liệu đề phòng sai sót. Mềnh là dân không chuyên nên hướng dẫn sai thì bạn phục hồi lại :-"
<vubuntor653> ok
<vubuntor653> minh co xai ubuntu-twaek, co back up lai roi
<vubuntor694> bạn nên dùng g4l backup lại cả phân vùng nếu đủ dung lượng :-"
<vubuntor653> cai nay minh dung wubi, chay song song voi win 7
<vubuntor653> cho nen neu xoa cai lai cung ok
<vubuntor653> muc dich la muon tim cach sua chua de co kinh nghiem
<vubuntor694> theo ý kiến của mình là bạn remove unity rồi cài lại :">
<vubuntor653> lam sao de xoa unity
<vubuntor694> bạn vô đến cái chỗ màn hình đăng nhập
<vubuntor653> minh khong biet lenh de goi chuong trinh go va cai dat soft
<vubuntor694> chọn tên tài khoản
<vubuntor653> minh cung co thu cach do
<vubuntor694> đừng đăng nhập vội
<vubuntor653> minh chon ubuntu classic nhung tinh hinh van khong khac gi
<vubuntor694> nhìn xuống dưới chọn ubuntu classis
<vubuntor694> :-
<vubuntor694> ubuntu classic cũng không được à :-|
<vubuntor653> ua`
<vubuntor653> minh chon het tat ca luon
<vubuntor653> nhung khong duoc lan nao het
<vubuntor653> co mot ban tren dien dan chi cho minh cach khac phuc launcher
<vubuntor653> bang cach click chuot fai sau do chon creat new launcher
<vubuntor694> mình cũng không rành lắm. Mình dùng dualboot bằng máy ảo :-|
<vubuntor653> minh lam thu thi khong thay co xu ly gi het
<vubuntor653> vay af
<vubuntor653> uhm
<vubuntor653> ban biet ban nao biet cach xu ly nuakhong
<vubuntor694> để mình thử đã
<vubuntor653> ua`,
<vubuntor653> minh thay la ngoai 2 van de la LAUNCHER va thanh TASKBAR ra thi moi viec co ve on
<vubuntor653> minh thu kiem tra phan cung bang cach vao win 7 thi moi viec vung ok
<vubuntor653> minh thu kiem tra phan cung bang cach vao win 7 thi moi viec  ok
<vubuntor694> vào recovery mode của ubuntu là nhập được dòng lệnh :-"
<vubuntor653> o giao dien bay gio
<vubuntor653> minh su dung ctrl + alt + T
<vubuntor653> van co the ra duoc man hinh terminal
<vubuntor653> bay gio minh dung lenh recovery ha ?
<vubuntor653> hay la khoi donglai het
<vubuntor653> ah, ma luc ban dau, minh chinh lai thoi gian o Grub la 1 giay
<vubuntor694> chờ mình tìm process của nó tên là gì đã
<vubuntor653> cho nen bay gio khong biet co the chon duoc khong nua
<vubuntor653> ok
<vubuntor694> bật terminal lên rồi chứ
<vubuntor653> rui
<vubuntor694> unity --reset
<vubuntor653> ok.
<vubuntor694> unity --reset-icons
<vubuntor694> được không?
<vubuntor653> duoc roi ban oi
<vubuntor653> minh go lenh unity --reset
<vubuntor653> la duoc roi
<vubuntor653> bay gio co can go lenh unity --reset icon khong
<vubuntor694> được rồi thì thôi :-"
<vubuntor653> ban gioi that
<vubuntor694> cái reset-icon là cái thanh bên phải thì phải :-"
<vubuntor653> cam on nhieu nha
<vubuntor653> minh go luon thu xem sao nhe
<vubuntor694> không gõ cũng được
<vubuntor694> cẩn thận lại lỗi :))
<vubuntor667> ban gi do oi
<vubuntor667> ban gi do oi
<vubuntor667> minh go lenh unity --reset xong thi thay co hien len lai ok
<vubuntor667> tuy nhien khi tat terminal thi no lai treo may
<vubuntor667> bay gio khoi dong vao lai thi bi nhu cu
<vubuntor667> bay gio phai lam sao
#ubuntu-vn 2011-07-21
<vubuntor700> giúp tôi join ubuntu 11.4 vào ws2003
<vubuntor556> MOi nguoi, phan mem nao sao luu Ubuntu tot nhat vay :s
<C4NoC> sao luu gi`?
<vubuntor556> sao luu ca he thong ubuntu luon do anh
<manh_na> hello
<manh_na> ai cho mình hỏi mất trình khởi động linux, cài lại thế nào
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> tri`nh gi`
<manh_na> Boot
<manh_na> khi khởi động ko thấy
<manh_na> nó vào thẳng hệ điều hành luôn
<manh_na> ko có chọn gì cả
<CoconutCrab> gờ rúp
<CoconutCrab> lên forum, tìm mục phục hồi grub
<manh_na> u`
<C4NoC> :_/
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> cho.n gi`
<C4NoC> ca`i ma^'y ca'i ma` cho.n
<manh_na> 1
<manh_na> chọn hdh ấy
<C4NoC> co' mo^~i 1 thi` cho.n gi` nu+a
<manh_na> nhưng nếu cài thêm thì chọn kiểu gì
<C4NoC> ca`i the^m thi` no' hie^.n ra
<C4NoC> !grub
<manh_na> ko có
<ubot2> Grub là một chương trình quản lý khởi động trong dự án GNU. Grub cho phép người sử dụng có nhiều hệ điều hành trên một máy tính và người dùng có thể chọn vào hệ điều hành nào lúc khởi động. Xem thêm: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/
<bksupybot> Title: GNU GRUB - GNU Project - Free Software Foundation (FSF) (at www.gnu.org)
<C4NoC> manh_na: va`o do' do.c
<C4NoC> .g grub2 ubuntu
<bkphenny> C4NoC: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<bksupybot> Title: Grub2 - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor575> Các bạn ơi cho mình hỏi ..Mình dùng ubuntu .nhưng chỉ có thể sử dụng kết nối internet qua cổng USB nên ko có mạng ..Có cách nào khắc phục không?
<CoconutCrab> mua cái cáp mạng, nối vào
<CoconutCrab> :3
<vubuntor575> _ _!
<C4NoC> :2
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor575> cái cổng RJ45 của mình cho hàng xóm dùng rùi T_T
<CoconutCrab> thế mua thêm cái switch
<CoconutCrab> :3
<CoconutCrab> còn phần lớn mớ usb router kia là windows only
<vubuntor575> hjz ko còn cách nào khác hả bạn
<Lokiheero> nobawk: dung la cha con ai quan tam
<CoconutCrab> yap
<Lokiheero> nobawk:  hội kia đi đâu mất rồi
<CoconutCrab> tự google xem cái router có driver không
<CoconutCrab> 90% là không
<CoconutCrab> rồi tự viết lấy
<vubuntor575> _ _! ko có
<CoconutCrab> cũng là 1 cách
<Lokiheero> hội bàn phim ảnh tối ngay ấy
<Lokiheero> à, hội aladin, hội đó trốn mất, chả ai support
<CoconutCrab> lên diễn đàn tuyển quân đe
<manh_na> sao caì rồi vẫn ko dc nhỉ
<manh_na> có cách vào tìm ra lỗi gì ko
<CoconutCrab> hai dere
<CoconutCrab> ợ
 * CoconutCrab gãi đầu 
<CoconutCrab> channel này lắm bot thế
<CoconutCrab> có vẻ điện đóm rất vui
<vubuntor895> Minh cai ubuntu openbox theo huong dan o ubuntu-vn.org nhung khi chay lenh startx thi bi loi the nay
<vubuntor895> Xsession: warning XRDB command not found: X resources not merged
<vubuntor895> Xin nho moi nguoi giup
<vubuntor895> minh tim tren google co bai viet nhung lam theo ko dc
<vubuntor895> o day: http://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2008/11/msg02243.html
<bksupybot> Title: Re: Xsession: warning XRDB command not found: X resources not merged. (at lists.debian.org)
<CoconutCrab> warning thôi, có làm sao đâu
<vubuntor895> khong login vao dc
<CoconutCrab> ai lại chạy startx bao giờ
<CoconutCrab> lúc login có cái chọn session mà
<vubuntor895> tai bai hd do lam vay ma
<CoconutCrab> cho xin link?
<vubuntor895> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=10968&start=10
<bksupybot> Title: XÂY DỰNG Ubuntu-Openbox từ đĩa cài Ubuntu Alternate - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<CoconutCrab> cái này hơi cũ rồi
<CoconutCrab> nhưng yên tâm, lỗi không login vào là do cái khác
<CoconutCrab> ubuntu mấy chấm vậy?
<vubuntor895> 9.10 ban ah
<vubuntor895> ah
<vubuntor895> login vao dc roi
<vubuntor895> man hinh den thui
<vubuntor895> click phai thi dc
<CoconutCrab> ờ
<CoconutCrab> thì chỉ thế thôi mà
<rmrf> mosa, hỏi như máy ảnh :))
<rmrf> ubuntu mấy chấm vậy
<rmrf> câu nói hay nhất trong ngày
<vubuntor895> cho minh hoi gio dung chuong trinh quan ly file nao cho nhe cung openbox vay
<vubuntor895> minh add ppa cua lxde va cai nhung ko dc
<vubuntor895> no khong cai dc package
<CoconutCrab> uh huh
<vubuntor895> minh muon lam nhu bai hd ay
<CoconutCrab> bạn dùng bản 10.04 đi thì tốt hơn
<vubuntor895> minh da cai thu 11.04 2 lan nhung ko dc
<vubuntor895> toan len man hinh box roi den thui
<vubuntor895> truoc minh dung live cd cung ko dc. tuong dung altimate cd thi dc nhung ko
<vubuntor895> co cach nao lam giao dien nhu bai hd do ko ban
<vubuntor895> minh dung 2 cai may
<vubuntor895> 1 cai, 1 tim hd. Deu P.III
<vubuntor895> Dang dung u9.10 nhung muon cho nhe hon va tim hieu them nua
<vubuntor895> mong moi nguoi chi gium
<CoconutCrab> vậy dùng lubuntu đi
<CoconutCrab> :]
<vubuntor895> no giong nhu hinh trong bai do ko ban
<vubuntor895> minh chayj thu lxde o may khac nhung ko thich lam
<CoconutCrab> nó là thể loại ubuntu nhẹ nhất
<CoconutCrab> lxde cũng là dùng openbox thôi mà
<vubuntor895> vay co cach nao cai ko. minh cai theo hd ko dc
<CoconutCrab> tự mò thôi
<CoconutCrab> còn nếu không khớp với yêu cầu của hưỡng dẫn
<CoconutCrab> như bản ubuntu khác
<CoconutCrab> thì tất nhiên kết quả cũng sẽ khác
<vubuntor895> uh
<vubuntor895> cam on ban
<vubuntor634> chào mọi người
<vubuntor634> có ai ở đây giúp em cài ubuntu được ko
#ubuntu-vn 2011-07-22
<vubuntor138> ai giup em xu ly vu visual effects cai a
<vubuntor138> em k bat no len duoc
<vubuntor138> da active driver card ATI roi
<vubuntor138> alo
<vubuntor138> hoi xua em cai 10.04 thi chay ngon lanh
<vubuntor138> gio chuyen len 10.10 thi the day
<vubuntor138> huhu
<vubuntor138> bac nao giup em cai
<vubuntor562> alo
<vubuntor562> co ai ko
<vubuntor562> help me
<vubuntor637> có anh nào giúp em config apache với
<C4NoC> vubuntor637: apache doc
<vubuntor637> em ko bik cách chỉ file httpd.conf làm sao ?
<vubuntor637> vấn đề là apache ko cho truy cập file trong thư mục
<C4NoC> sudo
<vubuntor637> mặc dù đã chmod
<C4NoC> vubuntor637: thoi le^n do.c document cua no
<vubuntor637> khi cài thử phpbb trên localhost trong quá trình cài đặt chương trình báo không thể ghi lên file config.php và nhiều file khác nữa trong khi đã chmod các file đó đúng theo hướng dẫn
<C4NoC> chown
<vubuntor637> đã chown
<vubuntor637> đã chmod 777 luôn
<C4NoC> chown gi`
<C4NoC> co' du'ng user cha.y apache chua
<vubuntor637> roi
<vubuntor637> hình như là file http.d không cho ttruy cập
<vubuntor637> nhưng không biết config thế nào để nó cho truy cập hết
<vubuntor637> ???
<vubuntor139> alo
<vubuntor139> co ai o do ko???
<vubuntor139> co ai chi minh cach cai uplash thay cho cai plash moi cua Ubuntu dc ko?
<C4NoC> google di
<vubuntor139> ko tim dc tai lieu can thiet C4 oi
<vubuntor139> cai plash sreen moi ko tung thich voi card VGA cua Nvidia
<C4NoC> the^' thi` ke. no'
<C4NoC> co' anh huong gi` dau
<vubuntor139> nhìn nó xấu nên thấy khó chịu...
 * C4NoC toa`n ta('t 
<C4NoC> tha^'y chu+~ cha.y cha.y phe^ ho+n
<vubuntor139> phê nhung minh vốn ko thich bac Bill nen muon thay cai plash do = splash cu~ hoi 9.04
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> Bill gi` o day
<vubuntor139> :)) giống DOS của Bill bên Microsoft đó
<lmq2401> vậy thì đừng xài nữa vì sẽ thấy nhiều cái giống dài dài!
<C4NoC> giong la` the^' na`o?
<C4NoC> vo+' va^?n
<vubuntor139> mình chỉ cần thay cái plash screen thôi...
<C4NoC> chi.u
<lmq2401> vubuntor139: sau này sẽ thấy giao diện dòng lệnh có con nháy giống như trong DOS vậy, cùng với chữ trắng trên nền đen....
<vubuntor606> Hi :D
<Lokiheero> huh?
<vubuntor606> can some1 tell me how to install vlc media player without internet connection ^^!
<vubuntor606> :D
<nobawk> .g keryx
<bkphenny> nobawk: http://www.keryx.com/
<bksupybot> Title: KERYX Biopharmaceuticals, Inc. (at www.keryx.com)
<nobawk> .g kyrex
<vubuntor606> i tried keryx
<bkphenny> nobawk: http://kyrex.deviantart.com/
<bksupybot> Title: Kyrex on deviantART (at kyrex.deviantart.com)
<vubuntor606> but i can't create project =.=
<nobawk> có cải của nợ gì
<nobawk> quên tên rồi
<vubuntor606> caj" j` ha? bac" =))
<C4NoC> aptoncd
<C4NoC> .g aptoncd
<bkphenny> C4NoC: http://aptoncd.sourceforge.net/
<bksupybot> Title: APTonCD (at aptoncd.sourceforge.net)
<vubuntor606> tks
<vubuntor606> i'll try :D
<vubuntor606> hmm..
<nobawk> keryx ngon mờ
<vubuntor606> keryx
<nobawk> vubuntor606: phải về máy bạn tạo project trước
<vubuntor606> no cu bao loi~ creat caj" me. j` y"
<nobawk> rồi mới mang ra ngoài hàng
<vubuntor606> tao tren linux
<vubuntor606> ak` ban.
<nobawk> ờ
<vubuntor606> tks :D
<vubuntor606> the" ban. co" caj" project nao `k
<vubuntor606> vut" cho to" :P
<afrendly> chào mọi người
<afrendly> mình vừa xây dựng xong cơ bản openbox ubuntu
<afrendly> nhưng giao diện very classic
<afrendly> nhờ mọi người giúp mình chình giao diện với
<afrendly> mình đã vào quản lý theme của nó mà ko đc
<afrendly> mình đang dùng lxpanel và pcmanfm
<afrendly> đang tìm cách chụp hình gửi lên
<afrendly> cho mình hỏi gửi hình lên bằng cách nào vậy? Mình đọc trên wiki là có thể chia sẽ file ngang hàng trong irc mà.
<CoconutCrab> up leen imgur đi
<_Tux_> !up
<ubot2> Bạn có thể up ảnh lên http://imgur.com rồi gửi link về đây
<bksupybot> Title: imgur: the simple image sharer (at imgur.com)
<afrendly> ảnh đây mọi người:http://imgur.com/a9zg9
<bksupybot> Title: imgur: the simple image sharer (at imgur.com)
<afrendly> synaptic: http://imgur.com/NvuTR
<bksupybot> Title: imgur: the simple image sharer (at imgur.com)
<afrendly> mình làm theo hd dẫn ở diễn đàn cho ubuntu 10.10
<afrendly> nhưng từ khi đăng nhập, cài 1 loạt tới giờ vẫn vậy.
<afrendly> toàn màn hình
<afrendly> http://imgur.com/v5alH
<bksupybot> Title: imgur: the simple image sharer (at imgur.com)
<afrendly> mình chụp bằng soft của gnome nên ko đẹp
<CoconutCrab> down cái lxappearance về mà chỉnh
<afrendly> đúng là có quên cái này
<afrendly> nhưng hôm qua thử ubuntu 9.10 trước ko đc
<afrendly> nó cũng vẫn vậy
<afrendly> để mình thử lại xem sao
<afrendly> đang cài
<_Tux_> http://linuxmoose.wordpress.com/2011/07/19/thinking-about-desktop-environments-window-managers-and-how-to-get-a-lightweight-desktop/
<afrendly> Dang doc
<afrendly> tu hom qua cai dc ubuntu theo tung manh ghep thi hieu hon va thich linux them nhieu nua
<afrendly> cam on moi nguoi
<CoconutCrab> uh huh
<CoconutCrab> |:
<afrendly> da thanh cong
<afrendly> gio chinh tiep va cai tiep nua
<afrendly> dung ubuntu 9.10 ram het gan 150mb. Gio dung cai nay cu 70mb khi kd thoi. Nhung cpu dung van gan tuong duong
<afrendly> thich nhat la tuy bien de dang
<CoconutCrab> uh huh
<CoconutCrab> |:
<dungwd> alo
<dungwd> có ai biết về QT không?
<CoconutCrab> hoong
<CoconutCrab> :3
<dungwd> hic
<dungwd> biết Ä‘i mà
<dungwd> mình Ä‘ang tìm hiểu mấy cái c++ framework
<CoconutCrab> :-\
<CoconutCrab> encoding gì trông vui quá
<CoconutCrab> :]
<dungwd> alo
<dungwd> được chưa?
<CoconutCrab> tốt rồi
<dungwd> hì
<CoconutCrab> qt thì ở đây cũng có người dùng rồi
<dungwd> mình hỏi về C++ framework, mình thấy nó bài bản và người dùng cũng nhiều
<dungwd> nhưng muốn tham khảo thêm
<dungwd> có cái Ultimate++
<dungwd> nó viết gọi hơn, nhưng phát triển sau QT nên mình muốn nghe ý kiến ai đã dùng rồi
<dungwd> viết gọn
 * CoconutCrab bò đi 
<dungwd> sao bạn???
<_Tux_> dungwd: mình có dùng rồi
<dungwd> bò đi đâu?
<_Tux_> nhưng bạn muốn biết điều gì
<dungwd> à, vậy theo bạn mình nên chọn cái nào???
<_Tux_> mình không biết nhiều :D
<_Tux_> dungwd: mình không biết Ultimate++ nên chẳng rõ
<_Tux_> (chưa nghe cái kia)
<_Tux_> .g Ultimate++
<bkphenny> _Tux_: http://www.ultimatepp.org/
 * CoconutCrab thấy qt được khen và dùng nhiều 
<bksupybot> Title: Ultimate++ is a C++ cross-platform rapid application development framework :: Ultimate++ (at www.ultimatepp.org)
<CoconutCrab> còn cái sau chưa nghe bao giờ
<dungwd> U++ nó viết code ngắn hơn QT nhiều lắm
<dungwd> nên mình cũng hơi phân vân
<CoconutCrab> dùng qml ấy
<CoconutCrab> ngắn hẳn
<Tux|Windoof1> móa, ấn vào cái link trong Terminal mà đơ cứng Terminal nãy giờ
<Tux|Windoof1> ức chế vãi
<dungwd> QML này phát triển ứng dụng cho Desktop dc hả?
<_Tux_> dungwd: ngắn ?
<dungwd> có phải là cách mà mozilla làm không?
<CoconutCrab> không hẳn
<_Tux_> mozilla có dùng Qt đâu nhỉ
<_Tux_> nó xài xul mà nhỉ ?
<dungwd> tại bỏ lập trình lâu quá, giờ nghiên cứu lại, thấy thế giới phát triển ghê quá, hic hic...
<CoconutCrab> _Tux_: ý là QML giống giống XUL
<_Tux_> CoconutCrab: ok
<dungwd> nói chung mình chọn QT là ok đúng không bạn?
<dungwd> hay có cái nào khác nữa không?
 * _Tux_ đọc examples thấy thằng Ultimate++ code đọc khó hơn code Qt (ý kiến cá nhân)
<dungwd> để so sánh
<_Tux_> dungwd: bạn chọn cái nào bạn thạo hoàn thành công việc là được
<_Tux_> đôi khi cứ so sánh chọn cái nào ngon nhất
<_Tux_> chẳng phải ý hay
<dungwd> uhm, bạn nói có lý
<dungwd> à
<dungwd> còn 1 cái nữa
<_Tux_> dungwd: lúc code Qt mình nản tí chuyển sang dùng C# để hoàn thành cho nhanh
<dungwd> Gooogle Mock
<dungwd> là gì vậy?
<_Tux_> nhưng phút cuối được thầy NamNT chỉ điểm -> ngộ ra mấy thứ :)
<_Tux_> dungwd: mình không biết :D
<dungwd> nhu cầu của mình là phần mềm viết ra là xài thôi
<_Tux_> .g Google Mock
<bkphenny> _Tux_: http://code.google.com/p/googlemock/
<bksupybot> Title: googlemock - Google C++ Mocking Framework - Google Project Hosting (at code.google.com)
<dungwd> không bị ảnh thưởng bởi mấy thành phần khác
<dungwd> C# bị lệ thuộc dotNet
<Tux|Windoof1> dungwd: nói không bị ảnh hưởng thì khó
<dungwd> có lẻ QT là số 1 rồi
<Tux|Windoof1> bản thân có dùng Qt thì cũng phải đèo thêm lib của Qt vào
<Tux|Windoof1> chứ đâu có phải là phát ăn luôn
<dungwd> lúc đóng gói QT có nặng lắm không?
<dungwd> Mình nghĩ là nó đèo theo mình cái mình gọi và dùng
<Tux|Windoof1> dungwd: còn tùy, nếu build static lib chắc không đến nỗi (mình chưa thử, nhưng google bảo vậy)
<dungwd> chứ cái không dùng hỏng lẻ nó đem theo luôn
<Tux|Windoof1> dungwd: đeo hết mà
<Tux|Windoof1> QtCore4.dll rồi QtGui4.dll
<Tux|Windoof1> .v.v.
<dungwd> thằng Ultimate++ nó không làm như vậy
<Tux|Windoof1> cả cái dll của mingw nữa
 * Tux|Windoof1 không biết Ultimate++
<dungwd> Ultimate++ nó còn nhanh hơn cả standard c++
<_Tux_> dungwd: thế nó làm như nào hả bạn ?
<dungwd> nhưng ít người dùng , mình ngại
<Tux|Windoof1> dungwd: cái đó do tối ưu thôi
<Tux|Windoof1> boost lib cũng nhanh
<Tux|Windoof1> nhưng nó lại nặng có kém gì đâu :)
<dungwd> hic, suy cho cùng
<dungwd> muốn tối ưu nhất thì phải dùng MFC cho Window
<dungwd> còn linux thì dùng gì mình hỏng biết :D
<_Tux_> dungwd: lol
 * _Tux_ bò bò đi
<dungwd> thiệt mà
<dungwd> chưa có code cái gì trên linux lần nào cả
<dungwd> biết là C++
<dungwd> nhưng bắt đầu ở đâu hỏng biết :D
<_Tux_> dungwd: tối ưu code thì liên quan gì đến MFC
<_Tux_> chẳng lẽ thằng nào không dùng MFC và Windows thì code của nó không tối ưu được ?
<dungwd> hì
<dungwd> hỏng pải vậy
<dungwd> tại mình định viết phần mềm chạy dc trên nhiều OS
<dungwd> nên tìm hiểu xem thế nào thôi
<dungwd> chắc chọn Qt là ok nhất rồi
<_Tux_> dungwd: GUI Toolkit thì có nhiều
<_Tux_> cross-platform cũng nhiều
<dungwd> à, mình có xe list đó trên wikipedia.org
<dungwd> tại mình muốn biết cái nào phổ biến nhất
<dungwd> để có gì còn hỏi dc :D
<_Tux_> GTK+ hoặc Qt là phổ biến nhất
<_Tux_> (với C/C++)
<dungwd> wow
<dungwd> GTK+ viết ra GNOME ???
<_Tux_> GNOME viết bằng GTK+
<dungwd> đang xem nè
<dungwd> giờ tự nhiên cảm giác thấy thằng GTK này hơn thằng QT :D
<_Tux_> dungwd: KDE viết bằng Qt
<dungwd> hả????????????????????
<dungwd> hic hic....
#ubuntu-vn 2011-07-23
<vubuntor852> xin chao
<vubuntor852> toi khong may dang umont o dia trong ubuntu
<vubuntor852> gio toi muon hoi phuc lai thi lam cach nao nhi
<vubuntor852> co ai giup toi ko
<v0ld3m0rt248> !ure
<ubot2> ubuntu-restricted-extras: đây là một gói sẽ cài đặt codec cho các định dạng nhạc và phim, một số font của Microsoft,unrar, Java, flash Plugin, và gói để chơi DVD v.v... Để cài đặt, bạn vào synaptic, tìm gói này và đánh dấu để cài đặt(xem !synaptic). Xem thêm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<bksupybot> Title: RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor587> Chào
<vubuntor587> Tôi cần giúp
<lmq2401> vubuntor587: Chào!
<vubuntor587> Giúp tôi cài driver máy in Canon LBP 3100B
<vubuntor587> Trên Ubuntu 11.04
<lmq2401> http://www.ubuntu-vn.org/node/470
<bksupybot> Title: Cài đặt máy in Canon LBP trên distro họ Ubuntu | Ubuntu Việt Nam (at www.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor587> Diver này dùng chung?
<vubuntor587> Ko được
<vubuntor587> Ko cài được rồi
<vubuntor587> Có ai giúp tôi cài driver máy in canon lbp 3100b trên ubuntu 11.4
<nobawk> có hướng dẫn rồi
<nobawk> nhưng mà ko phải lúc nào làm cũng giống hướng dẫn
<nobawk> nên ko được
<nobawk> nếu ở HN thì mang đến auf
<nobawk> có người chỉ tận tay
<nobawk> .g cannon lbp 3100b ubuntu
<bkphenny> nobawk: http://www.unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/linux-distributions/linux-distributions4-ubuntu/229-installation-canon-lbp2900-on-linux
<bksupybot> Title: Howto : Install Canon LBPxxxx printer on Ubuntu | 10.11 Natty Narwhal | Unixmen (at www.unixmen.com)
<vubuntor587> Tôi đang chạy Ubuntu 11.04
<nobawk> chạy cái nào thì cũng đọc hướng dẫn đi
<nobawk> chỗ nào ko hiểu thì hỏi
<vubuntor587> Thank trước, đang download về máy
<vubuntor587> Tôi ở Móng Cái cơ
<nobawk> thôi có việc bận phải ra ngoài tí
<nobawk> nếu hỏi ko ai trả lời thì đợi đêm vào mà hỏi nha
<vubuntor587> ok thank you
<vubuntor193> fsck _Tux_
<_Tux_> vubuntor193: chửi cái gì
<v0ld3m0rt248> _Tux_: tưởng ô đá xoáy tui
 * v0ld3m0rt248 off hơi bị lâu nên dao dĩa cùn hết cả
<v0ld3m0rt248> sợ ae giờ động dao búa là tớ chạy
<vubuntor594> cho em hoi ve cach cai dat phan mem quan ly cua dcom êg viettel mode mf110
<vubuntor594> cach cai dat no ntn a?
<vubuntor380> Mấy anh cho em hỏi.
<vubuntor380> http://www.binonabiso.com/en/Ubuntu-miniRAM-HOWTO.html
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Mini-RAM HOWTO (at www.binonabiso.com)
<vubuntor380> làm thế nào ạ?
<v0ld3m0rt248> vubuntor380: ?
 * v0ld3m0rt248 không hiểu câu hỏi
<vubuntor380> cài ubuntu cho máy yếu ấy ạ
<vubuntor380> thế thì bắt đầu từ đâu?
<v0ld3m0rt248> dùng bản ubuntu lxde
<v0ld3m0rt248> hay cài thêm fluxbox rồi gỡ lxde, openbox đi
<v0ld3m0rt248> tốt nhất dùng damn small linux nếu máy cũ từ pen 4 trở xuống
<vubuntor380> đợi em chút a
<vubuntor380> em vẫn muốn thử
<vubuntor380> vừa bắt đầu mà đã cho $ sudo su -                   This puts you into a root-shell (#), so no more sudo is necesary.  # vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<vubuntor380> $ sudo su # vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<vubuntor380> VẬy chẳng lẽ cài xxong rồi mới đánh mấy câu này trong terminal
<vubuntor380> hay là trong lúc cài và làm thế nào?
<v0ld3m0rt248> vubuntor380:  tớ nghĩ links bạn đưa là cho sau khi cài xong
<v0ld3m0rt248> nhiều bản linux cài xong thì có giao diện đồ họa luôn mà
<v0ld3m0rt248> trừ bản dành cho server
<vubuntor380> nhưng đến phần 3, nó lại có cái phần PDF reader nên em nghĩ là nó dùng mấy câu đó trước khi cài
<vubuntor380> cảm ơn anh
<vubuntor380> để em thử. :D
<v0ld3m0rt248> PDF reader là trình đọc pdf mà
<v0ld3m0rt248> cần cái gì thì cài thêm thui
<v0ld3m0rt248> đa số các bản linux khi cài xong đều có đủ hết những cái cơ bản
<vubuntor380> vì khi cài xong ubuntu, em thấy nó đọc được PDF mà không cần cài gì
<vubuntor380> nên em nghĩ là
<v0ld3m0rt248> vì cài xong ubuntu thì nó có sẵn evince - là trình đọc pdf mà
<v0ld3m0rt248> mà đọc pdf thì thiếu gì chương trình
<vubuntor380> không
<vubuntor380> giống như là một HDH không có một ứng dụng nào
<vubuntor380> để tự cài vậy, nên nó mới chiếm ít ram
<vubuntor380> tự cài các soft cần thiết
<vubuntor380> ubuntu nó có nhiều thứ kèm theo, nên nó ngốn ram nhiều.
<vubuntor380> Em nghĩ vậy.
<vubuntor380> Cảm ơn anh đã giúp. :D
<v0ld3m0rt248> vubuntor380: thực ra thì ubuntu k0 tốn mấy nhưng ubuntu k0 giữ nguyên bản giao diện nên sẽ nặng hơn các bản linux khác
<v0ld3m0rt248> ặc
<afrendly> chao moi nguoi
<afrendly> minh dang lam conky nhung co doan code nay khong biet lam sao cho no chay bieu do voi 3 o dia minh them vao dc
<afrendly> nho moi nguoi sua gium minh voi
<afrendly> viet bang python hay gi ay
<afrendly> cho minh up len chut
<afrendly> Đây là địa chỉ mình copy mà nguồn của 2 file ".conkyrc" và "clock_ring.lua": http://tinypaste.com/6b8394
<bksupybot> Title: conky lua - 6b8394 (at tinypaste.com)
<afrendly> Mình chỉ chỉnh đúng đc vị trí và cái biểu đồ cho mỗi ổ đĩa thêm vao thôi
<afrendly> còn cho biểu đò chạy đúng đc thì chịu
<afrendly> nó nằm trong theme "conky lua ubuntu"
<afrendly> còn đay là 2 file ảnh mình thêm vào đồng hồ:
<afrendly> http://imageupload.org/?d=B274D0801
<bksupybot> Title: Image Upload ! (at imageupload.org)
<afrendly> http://imageupload.org/?d=9ED7F4E51
<bksupybot> Title: Image Upload ! (at imageupload.org)
<afrendly> làm sao upfile trong pidgin mà đang chat irc như này vậy mọi người?
<afrendly> khi chat 2 người thì up đc. Nhung chat thì mình ko biết
<afrendly> mình muốn upfile gốc lên cho dề
<vubuntor485> Moi nguoi cho minh hoi lam sao de kiem tra IP cua ubuntu vay ?
<_Tux_> vubuntor485: ifconfig
<vubuntor485> cam on ^^
#ubuntu-vn 2011-07-24
<vubuntor993> may anh cho em hoi
<vubuntor993> lam the nao de hien bo go scim-unikey
<vubuntor993> em cai roi, log out vao lai nhung van khong thay hien len
<riverspart> Cac a oi cai vlc player cua em chay video chi co tieng ma ko co hinh thi la do bi lam sao zay?
<riverspart> ai giup e voi!
<riverspart> ..
<riverspart> My vlc player plays video files with sounds and a blank screen. Anyone help me, please!
<Hero> mọi người cho hỏi
<Hero> mấy file trong /lib/firmware là gì vậy
<Hero> đó là firmware của thiệt bị nó đọc được ah
<Hero> hay là sao
<vubuntor673> hi
<vubuntor673> cac ban cho hoi tai sao gio tu nhien kg xai dc may cai virtual host vay?
<vubuntor673> luc truoc vao duoc gio bao loi warn ...
<vubuntor673> sao fix?
<vubuntor654> hi
<vubuntor654> ai cho minh hoi 1 cau hoi don gian
<vubuntor654> :)
<vubuntor654> xai ubuntu server 32 hay 64 cai nao tot va tai sao?
<nobawk> ram lớn hơn 4G -> 64-bit
<nobawk> ram < 4G thì 32-bit
<vubuntor654> tys
<vubuntor654> :D
<Hero> có ai trả lời giúp mình với
<nobawk> Hero: trả lời cái chi?
<Hero> nobawk: em hỏi lúc nãy đó. mấy file trong /lib/firmware là firmware thực sự của thiết bị hay sao vậy
<vubuntor837> em gap van de khi cai xong ubuntu 11 thi man hinh hien thi hinh anh bi ke'o lung tung het, co' ai biet cach khac phuc ko
<nobawk> bị kéo lung tung là sao?
<vubuntor837> tuc la mot nua bieu tuong bi lech sang mot ben
<vubuntor837> nhat la o tren menubar
<vubuntor837> nut shutdown,volume....deu bi het
<vubuntor837> minh xai main gigabyte 82865gme as-rh
<nobawk> cái đó thì kéo nó lại thôi
<nobawk> có nút move đó
<vubuntor837> ko, y minh la no bi sao y, man hinh moi lan mo mot cua so la no chop chop, khong hien thi day du
<vubuntor837> hinh anh meo mo' tum` lum het
<vubuntor837> ubuntu 10 minh van xai binh thuong
<vubuntor837> chi ban 11 nay la bi thoi
<vubuntor837> minh nghi la tai driver  nhung trong hardware van bao khong co loi
<nobawk> vubuntor837: chắc đó là do bạn bật cái hiệu ứng desktop gì đó thôi
<nobawk> vubuntor837: xem lại xem có chỉnh compiz gì ko
<vubuntor837> moi cai ma chua chinh gi` het
<nobawk> vubuntor837: ko hiện đầy đủ với chớp chớp như nào
<nobawk> cho cái hình gì xem
<nobawk> vubuntor837: cài mới hay upgrade?
<vubuntor837> cai moi
<nobawk> eh
<nobawk> cho xin cái shot xem
<nobawk> vubuntor837: có khi bản 11 nó thế đó
<nobawk> nó đổi mới hoàn toàn mà nên thấy lạ cũng đúng
<vubuntor837> http://s579.photobucket.com/albums/ss231/ngocthanh_11/?action=view&current=Screenshot-1.png
<bksupybot> Title: Screenshot-1.png picture by ngocthanh_11 - Photobucket (at s579.photobucket.com)
<vubuntor837> ban xem o tren va o duoi do
<vubuntor837> buzz
<vubuntor550> !!!
<vubuntor375> Cac ban oi lam on giup minh
<vubuntor375> minh bi mat panel rui
<lmq2401> vubuntor375: thêm vào lại
<vubuntor375> :| them nhu the nao ban oi
<vubuntor375> minh moi su dung
<vubuntor375> mình mới sử dụng
<vubuntor375> nên ko rành lém bạn à
<lmq2401> click phải vô cái panel còn lại, chọn New Panel
<vubuntor375> ko còn cái nào bạn à
<vubuntor375> mất hết lun
<vubuntor375> còn mỗi cái backgroud
<lmq2401> dùng giao diện Unity hả
<vubuntor375> uhm
 * lmq2401 không dùng cái này nên không biết, tự kiếm trên mạng đi
<vubuntor375> T_T
<lmq2401> http://ubuntu4beginners.blogspot.com/2011/04/missing-top-and-side-panels-in-unity.html
<bksupybot> Title: Missing top and side panels in Unity, Natty Troubleshooting - Ubuntu4Beginners! Tutorials, News, Reviews and Troubleshooting (at ubuntu4beginners.blogspot.com)
<C4NoC> vubuntor375: nó làm gì có panel nhỉ
<vubuntor375> hjz ...đại loại là nó mất hết mấy thanh á bạn
<vubuntor375> còn mỗi backgroud thui ...
#ubuntu-vn 2012-07-16
<vubuntor849> cho m hỏi mình đang chạy CD ubutun mới nhất bản 12.04LTS nhưng cho khởi động từ CD thì ko thấy nó load live CD nữa
<vubuntor849> mình muốn thử chạy xem laptop có chạy được ko
<vubuntor849> và cho hỏi muốn cài vào USB thì dung lượng là bao nhiêu thì đủ ...
<xcode> 3. 1GB chắc đủ
<Tux|Ubuntu> 1GB là đủ thôi
<vubuntor849> thế còn cái câu hỏi trên của m thì thế nào nhỉ hjx
<vubuntor849> và trên cái wiki ko thấy cài từ USB nào cả
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor849: bạn đọc wiki kĩ ghê nhỉ
 * Tux|Ubuntu chính tay viết cái hướng dẫn đó
<Tux|Ubuntu> thấy chả thiếu cái gì :D
<vubuntor849> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/T%C3%A0i_li%E1%BB%87u_Ubuntu-VN
<supybot_zombie> Title: Tài liệu Ubuntu-VN – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor849> hjx ko thấy thật mà ...
<Tux|Ubuntu> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<supybot_zombie> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<Tux|Ubuntu> Mà ở đấy có nút tìm kiếm
<Tux|Ubuntu> sao chả ai tìm nhở
<xcode> vubuntor849: cài từ usb có khác gì cài từ CD đâu nhỉ
<huyhoa> hi, cho mình hỏi với
<vubuntor927> cho toi hoi dung ubuntu co mo duoc file uif ko?
<CoconutCrab> uif là cái ảnh đĩa hả
<vubuntor927> uhm
<vubuntor927> no la file iso hay la cai j day
<vubuntor927> o dia ao thi phai
<CoconutCrab> okay
<CoconutCrab> không biết
<vubuntor927> vay thi ko mo duoc file uif bang linux sao?
<n0bawk> ờ
<vubuntor804> Hi
<vubuntor804> co ai khong?
<vubuntor926> alo
<vubuntor926> co ai khong giup em voi
<vubuntor926> hi
<n0bawk> ko có
<vubuntor926> help me
<vubuntor926> ai giup em voi. em moi dung ubuntu chua lau nen cos nhieu dieu chua biet. may em cai win 7 song song ubuntu. hom nay dinh  cai win lai nen format ca o win va ubuntu roi ghost lai, nhung khi boot vao lai bi loi ai giup voi.
<vubuntor926> no hien loi
<vubuntor926> error: unknown file system
<vubuntor926> grusb rescue
<vubuntor926> gio phai lam sao day?
<vubuntor926> help me!
<n2i> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor926> em moi dung ubuntu chua lau nen cos nhieu dieu chua biet. may em cai win 7 song song ubuntu. hom nay dinh  cai win lai nen format ca o win va ubuntu roi ghost lai, nhung khi boot vao lai bi loi ai giup voi.
<vubuntor926> no hien loi
<vubuntor926> error: unknown file system
<vubuntor926> grusb rescue
<vubuntor926> gio lam sao de boot duoc?
<n2i> vubuntor926: bạn cài lại cả ubuntu rồi à?
<vubuntor926> em dang dung ubuntu tren usb
<n2i> vubuntor926: okay. Bạn cài lại grub và update lại config cho nó là được.
 * n2i thường thì đây là bệnh nhẹ
<vubuntor926> anh huong dan dum em duoc khong? em moi dung nen khong biet nhieu.
<n2i> vubuntor926: bạn chịu khó tìm kiếm trên forum, cái này mọi người bàn nhiều rồi
<n2i> "Khôi phục Grub sau khi cài lại Windows"
<n2i> đại khái là thế
<n2i> giờ trình bày từng bước 1 thì hơi dài :3
<n2i> 1. Cài lại grub, 2. Update lại grub config.
<n2i> Method: chroot
<vubuntor926> cai nay phai khong nhi?
<vubuntor926> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=108
<supybot_zombie> Title: Dùng đĩa liveCD để khôi phục lại bộ khởi động Grub - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<Tux|Ubuntu> !fix grub2
<ubot2> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=6389&p=71352#p71352
<n2i> tương tự thế
<supybot_zombie> Title: GRUB2 bằng tiếng Việt - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor926> lam cai nay la tren phan vung nao nhi? phan vung cai win 7 luc truoc hay ubuntu luc truoc?
<n2i> vubuntor926: Ubuntu
<vubuntor926> vay tai sao lai bi loi vay nhi? phan vung cai win 7 moi la phan vung boot ma, ubuntu em cai sau win 7 va chay song song.
<n2i> khi bạn cài Ubuntu bạn có tùy chọn gì về khoản cài bootloader không?
<n2i> rõ ràng grub của bạn đã bị hỏng
<n2i> giờ phải khôi phục lại
 * n2i phân vùng cài win 7 mới là phân vùng boot? tại sao? vì nó có cờ active? :3
<vubuntor926> lam theo hd nay. http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewpost.php?p=71352    phan vung la phan vung cai ubuntu?
<supybot_zombie> Title: Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam Xem chỉ một bài - Re: GRUB2 bằng tiếng Việt (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor926> ai cho em xin yahoo voi duoc khong?
<n2i> vubuntor926: ở đây được rồi, yahoo mà chi
<n2i> bạn muốn hỏi phân vùng gì?
 * n2i hem lẽ ngồi bên windows rồi chạy mớ lệnh đó? :3
<vubuntor926> lam theo hd nay. http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewpost.php?p=71352    phan vung chon la phan vung cai ubuntu phai khong bac? em ngu qua noi mai ma cha hieu.
<supybot_zombie> Title: Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam Xem chỉ một bài - Re: GRUB2 bằng tiếng Việt (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor926> lam theo hd nay. http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewpost.php?p=71352    phan vung chon la phan vung cai ubuntu phai khong bac? oi em ngu qua noi mai ma cha hieu duoc.
<supybot_zombie> Title: Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam Xem chỉ một bài - Re: GRUB2 bằng tiếng Việt (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<n2i> vubuntor926: bạn đang ở trong livecd đúng không
<n2i> thì bật tẻminal lên và chạy mớ lệnh đó thôi
<n2i> nhớ phải chỉ đúng phân vùng của máy bạn
<n2i> chứ không thể copy và paste máy móc được
<vubuntor926> mount /dev/sda3 /mnt (giả sử cài vào /dev/sda3) phan vung la phan vung cai ubuntu luc chua format?
<n2i> thay vì sda3 như trong đó thì thay sdax nào đó, mà đó là phân vùng cài ubuntu trên máy bạn
<n2i> đó là phân vùng cài Ubuntu
<n2i> :|
<n2i> lúc này
<vubuntor480> em vua khoi dong lai thi no hien the nay.
<vubuntor480> gnu grub version 1.99-21 ubuntu3
<vubuntor480> la sao the?
<n2i> không có menu ls à?
<n2i> menu list
<n2i> bạn cài lại grub rồi?
<n2i> bạn update-grub rồi?
<vubuntor480> con 1 dong o duoi nua. Minimal..... cha nho nua
<vubuntor480> vay la sao?
<vubuntor480> so loi cang ngay cang nang. huhu.
<n2i> vubuntor480: bạn làm lại đi
<n2i> chẳng rõ nãy bạn làm thế nào nữa
<n2i> bạn đến chỗ chroot /mnt
<n2i> xong chạy 2 lệnh lần lượt
<n2i> grub-install /dev/sda
<n2i> nếu ok. tức là ko báo lỗi thì chạy tiếp
<n2i> update-grub
<n2i> xong mới chạy mớ umount kia
<n2i> hoặc không cần, reboot luôn
<vubuntor480> mount /dev/sdax /mnt thi sua thanh sda6. truoc luc format thi win7 em cai trong sda1 va  ubuntu thi sda6 vay chon sda6
<n2i> đúng rồi
<vubuntor480> roi toi grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sda
<n2i> thế mớ mount -o bind để đi đâu :3
<n2i> chroot nữa? :|
<vubuntor480> tai thay trong trang nay http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=6389 bai cua bac maikhai de the?
<supybot_zombie> Title: GRUB2 bằng tiếng Việt - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<n2i> được rồi
<n2i> nãy mình nhìn ko kỹ :)
<n2i> chroot vào rồi chạy grub-install cũng được
<n2i> như nhau cả.
<vubuntor480> vay chay tung lenh
<vubuntor480>  nhu the nay
<vubuntor480> grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sda mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev mount --bind /sys /mnt/sys
<vubuntor480> nham
<vubuntor480> grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sda
<vubuntor480> mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc
<vubuntor480> mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<vubuntor480> mount --bind /sys /mnt/sys
<vubuntor480> cu chay tung lenh theo huong dan do la duoc phai khong nhi?
<vubuntor480> sorry bac. em hoi cham hieu ti.
<n2i> gần giống thế :3
<n2i> thế này, biết thế nãy nói thẳng cho xong :3
<n2i> bạn chạy mớ mount đó trước
<n2i> sau đó chroot
<n2i> sau đó chạy grub-install /dev/sda
<n2i> bỏ cái --root... đó đi
<n2i> tiếp: update-grub
<n2i> xong, reboot
<vubuntor480> vay la dau tien: mount /dev/sdax /mnt
<vubuntor480> mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc
<vubuntor480> mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<vubuntor480> mount --bind /sys /mnt/sys
<vubuntor480> chroot /mnt
<vubuntor480> grub-install /dev/sda
<n2i> [hải rồi
<vubuntor480> update-grub/dev/sda
<vubuntor480> exit
<vubuntor480> xong
<n2i> không, update-grub thôi
<n2i> không gì thêm.
<n2i> sau đó xài reboot
<vubuntor480> vay la. de em lam thu
<vubuntor054> reboot no van hien len nhung dong do. huhu.
<vubuntor054> anh xem lai dum em voi.
<vubuntor054> sudo -i
<vubuntor054> mount /dev/sdax /mnt
<n2i> dòng nào nấy nhỉ?
<vubuntor054> dong may la sao?
<n2i> *ấy
<vubuntor054> mount /dev/sdax /mnt cai nay a? thi sudo -i   roi   mount /dev/sdax /mnt
<vubuntor054> vay la sai nua a?
<n2i> mình hỏi lúc bạn boot lên thấy cái gì? chỗ grub menu list ấy?
<vubuntor054> em co thay grub menu list dau nhi?
<n2i> là mớ danh sách các lựa chọn để boot ấy
<vubuntor931> ai giup voi.
<vubuntor931> help
<vubuntor931> co ai khong?
<xman> chào mọi người, có ai hỗ trợ mình vọc cái DCOM 3G cái nhỉ :)
<xman> hiện tại mình có 1 cái DCOM 3G, xài ubuntu 10.04 mỗi lần cắm vào là nó tự nhận
<xman> rồi chạy chương trình của viettel bấm vào kết nối là xài được
<xman> cái này nó chuối ở chỗ DNS
<xman> nhiều lúc DNS của nó không phân giải được domain đi web gõ IP thì OK, gõ domain thì không vào được
<xman> trong network manager mình thấy có cái mobile broad band mình nghĩ là nó dành cho kết nối 3G
<xman> mình thử tạo 1 cái kết nối mobile broad band
<C4NoC> edit /etc/resolv.conf
<C4NoC> thích cái dns nào thì xài cái đấy
<xman> nhưng sau khi tạo xong rồi không biết bấm vào đâu để dùng cái kết nối đó
<C4NoC> thì xài cái viettel
<C4NoC> vào sửa file kia
<C4NoC> thế thôi
<xman> C4NoC, lạ 1 chỗ là /etc/resolv.conf đã đặt 8.8.8.8 rồi
<xman> nó vẫn bị tình trạng không phân giải được tên miền
<xman> không biết sai chỗ nào mới đau
<C4NoC> đặt thế nào?
<C4NoC> nameserver 8.8.8.8
<C4NoC> dùng nslookup , dig để check
<C4NoC> còn ko dc, thì gọi lên chửi vịt teo, nó ko cho xài dns khác của nó
<xman> nội dung file /etc/resolv.conf chỉ là 1 dòng duy nhất 8.8.8.8
<C4NoC> nameserver 8.8.8.8
<C4NoC> copy dòng đấy vào
<xman> bình thường thì thằng vịt tèo có nhiều dòng mình xóa hết cho dòng dòng đó vào
<xman> "nameserver 8.8.8.8" trong file /etc/resolv.conf chỉ có 1 dòng này đó
<C4NoC> dùng nslookup, dig
<C4NoC> check xem
<xman> nslookup check như thế nào?
<xman> nslookup <domain> hả?
<C4NoC> ờ
#ubuntu-vn 2012-07-17
<vubuntor380> Có IDE nào có chức năng hiển thị cú pháp của hàm khi đang soạn thảo chương trình ko? (Tương tự như Visual Studio vậy)
<vubuntor596> không biết em có gỡ lộn cái gì ko mà khi chat yahoo = pidgin ko có thông báo có tin nhắn mới
<vubuntor311> có ai giúp mình cài modsecurity-apache_2.6.6
<vubuntor311> trên ubuntu server 12.04
<vubuntor826> ubuntu khong nhận card mạng
<vubuntor167> help to voi
<n2i> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
 * n2i đang giờ nghỉ trưa mà :3
<vubuntor167> cho minh hoi sau khi cai thanh cong ubutun thi bay gio co hien len dual boot he dieu hanh nhung minh ko the vao win duoc nua .. m muon hoi lam the nao
<vubuntor167> va m moi su dung nhung ko biet cai cac phan mem the nao vay ?
<kid__> !bg | vubuntor167
<ubot2> vubuntor167: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<supybot_zombie> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<kid__> vubuntor167: xem phần USC:)
<vubuntor167> vay con cai cau hoi tren ?
<vubuntor137> e da cai ibus nhung ko biet lam the nao de bat no len
<vubuntor137> giup minh voi
<vubuntor137> ctrl + space a cung ko bat len dc
<vubuntor137> va minh moi down skype ve nhung cung ko biet mo o dau ca
<vubuntor748> cho e hoi ... co xem qua GRUB nhung lo mo` qua' ko hieu noi? co cach nao de hieu hon ko ?
<vubuntor604> cho hoi co cach nao thay doi giao dien boot ko ?
<vubuntor604> vi m dang chay 2 he dieu hanh la win 7 va utubun
<kid___> giao diện cũ có vấn đề à
#ubuntu-vn 2012-07-18
<vubuntor821> Máy tính mình độ rộng màn hình là 1080x720, nhưng ở nvidia setting chỉ có 1024x768 vậy làm thế nào để có độ phân giải 1080x720 ạ
<vubuntor821> ai giúp mình với
<kid__> để 1024x768 không dùng được hả bạn
<vubuntor273> máy mình mới cài ubuntu nhưng không vào đươc wifi . ai co thể giúp mình không?
<vubuntor988> chào
<vubuntor988> nhận được card mạng nhưng no connection
<n0bawk> !network-pm | vubuntor988
<ubot2> vubuntor988: Để tắt power management của cạc mạng, xem http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Mạng,_mạng_không_dây,_và_các_thiết_bị_mạng
<supybot_zombie> Title: Mạng, mạng không dây, và các thiết bị mạng – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<n0bawk> vubuntor988: nếu dùng chung với windows, thì coi thử cái này rồi làm theo xem có bị nữa ko
<n0bawk> Xb
<vubuntor696> Hi
<vubuntor200> chào các sư phụ
<vubuntor200> mình join domain và báo lỗi :"59 (0x3B) ERROR_UNEXP_NET_ERR - Unknown error"
<C4NoC> unknown error kìa
#ubuntu-vn 2012-07-19
<vubuntor008> mình hiện đang xài laptop asus X44H muốn cài HDH ubuntu nhưng không biết máy có được hỗ trợ dirver không ? xin cho mình ý kiến tham khảo trước khi rời bỏ window.....
<vubuntor201> alo
<vubuntor534> ai huong dan em cho opensuse va ubuntu dung chung thu muc /home voi, em cai opensuse 21.1 roi
<C4NoC> thì cho nó chung cái /home
<C4NoC> ko format
<vubuntor534> suse cua em /home va / mount cung mot cai sda1 :((
<vubuntor534> gio phai lam sao a
<C4NoC> thêm cái partition nữa
<C4NoC> move /home qua đấy
<C4NoC> mount lại
<vubuntor534> du lieu trong home khi move van ok ha a?
<vubuntor534> tks a
<vubuntor214> Các bạn giúp mình ở chủ đề này với
<vubuntor214> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=20294&view=unread#unread
<supybot_zombie> Title: Ubuntu phát âm thanh cực kỳ bé. - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor818> Cần phần mềm chuyển đổi file .PDF sang file .swf cho ubuntu 12.04.
<vubuntor818> Ai có cho xin với.
<NgoHuy> gg đi
<n2i> PDF -> SWF?
<vubuntor818> Tìm cả buoi chieu roi
<CoconutCrab> up lên cái scribd ấy
<vubuntor818> khong duoc
 * n2i nghe có vẻ 2 đứa này chẳng liên can chi nhau cả
<n2i> :3
<vubuntor990> alo mod ơi cho hỏi 1 chút ạ
<vubuntor990> có còn ai ko? hix
<n2i> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor990> mình xài ubuntu 12.04
<vubuntor990> mình truy cập network 1 máy windows 7
<vubuntor990> nhưng chỉ thấy printer
<vubuntor990> ko thấy cái folder share
<vubuntor990> mình có cài samba rồi
<vubuntor990> ko biết có còn thiếu gì ko bạn
<truongan> vubuntor990, vào cái trình quản lý file
<vubuntor990> ok
<truongan> gõ smb://
<truongan> sau đo slaf địa chỉ ip của máy windows 7
<truongan> rồi enter
<vubuntor990> trình quản lý file là chương trình nào vậy bạn
<vubuntor990> hix
<vubuntor990> terminal hả bạn
 * n2i bên Windows ếu có khái niệm File Manager =))
<vubuntor990> @@
<vubuntor990> giống explorer đúng ko
<vubuntor990> nếu vậy có mục search
<vubuntor990> gõ smb:// chẳng có gì cã bạn ah
<n2i> vubuntor990: bạn đang truy cập từ máy nào?
<vubuntor990> từ ubuntu qua windows 7
<vubuntor017> anh ôi cho em hỏi chutus đc kko ạ
<n2i> vubuntor990: tức là giwof muốn truy cập cái folder share của wins7?
<vubuntor990> đúng rồi
<n2i> bên ấy cấu hình chia sẻ tn rồi?
<vubuntor990> mình share rồi
<n2i> trong Network & Sharing Center ấy
<vubuntor990> chẳng thấy gì cả
<n2i> vubuntor990: với permission thế nào?
<n2i> !ask | vubuntor017:
<ubot2> vubuntor017:: Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor990> nói chung nếu là windows với windows thì ok
<vubuntor990> every one bạn ah
<vubuntor990> mình chỉ  thấy mỗi cái printer
<vubuntor017> dùng gì để vào menu bôt ở ubuntu 12 ạ
<vubuntor017> em có đọc qua cách cái grub nhung no lagn nhăng quá
<vubuntor990> mà máy mình làm gì có printer @@
<vubuntor990> cái này mình cũng mới làm xong
<vubuntor990> dễ mà
<vubuntor990> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/C%C3%A0i_l%E1%BA%A1i_grub
<supybot_zombie> Title: Cài lại grub – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<n2i> vubuntor990: dùng smbclient list cái máy windows xem nó có list được mớ folder không?
<n2i> vubuntor990: printer ảo của Wins7? để in xps ấy
<n2i> vubuntor990: hoặc bạn nhầm đoạn nào đó
<n2i> vubuntor017: menu boot?
<n2i> vubuntor017: là sao?
<vubuntor017> để chỉnh thơi gian bôt và xóa bớt mây cái không cân thiêt đi
<n2i> vubuntor017: sửa /boot/grub.cfg và /etc/default/grub
<vubuntor990> bạn ơi
<vubuntor017> cụ  thẻ hơn 1 chút dc ko bác
<vubuntor990> smb client list xem ở đâu
<vubuntor990> mình xem cái samba có cái nào giống vậy đâu
<vubuntor990> rồi cái file manager bạn nói là ubuntu center mà
<vubuntor990> mà cái network & sharing trong windows 7 ấy
<vubuntor990> có mục file sharing connection chế độ 128 bit
<vubuntor990> có phải nó ko cho ubuntu nhìn thấy ko
<n2i> bên Net & share của Windows 7 có cái password gì đó
<n2i> còn File Manager là Nautilus của Ubuntu đấy
<n2i> cái duyệt file đây @@
<n2i> smb://<địa chỉ máy Wins7>
<n2i> smbclient -L <hostip>
<vubuntor990> nautilus phải cài thêm
<vubuntor990> mà nó có qua trời luôn
<vubuntor990> cài cái nào bạn
<vubuntor990> pass word ko có đòi
<vubuntor990> nói chung share ko có điều kiện
 * n2i LOL, nautilus mà phải cài thêm sao :3
<vubuntor990> thế mà vô printer nó vẫn đòi authenticate
<n2i> thế bạn đang xài Ubuntu bản nào vậy? :3
<vubuntor990> 12.04
<vubuntor990> bản cd thôi
<vubuntor990> ko có nautilus
<n2i> na, vậy coi lại cái share & net của windows 7 đi
<n2i> há»±
<n2i> đang xài livecd hử?
<vubuntor990> ko cài mà
<vubuntor990> uh xài cd
<vubuntor990> chứ ko phải dvd
 * n2i mợ, nhức đầu vãi =))
<vubuntor990> nhưng mà bạn ơi
<vubuntor990> windows 7 với windows 7 mình share vô tư mà
<vubuntor990> bạn ơi bản cũa mình ko đầy đủ hả
<vubuntor990> thế minh tải bản dvd về xài mới đc hả bạn
<n2i> không
<n2i> Ubuntu vốn có Nautilus rồi
<n2i> sao bạn lại phán là nó chưa có? :3
<n2i> bạn cấu hình samba tn?
<vubuntor990> mình vô search có thấy đâu
<vubuntor990> vô ubuntu center mới thấy
 * n2i :3
<n2i> Alt + F2: nautilus
<vubuntor990> vô dash home ko thấy ha
<vubuntor990> alt f2
<vubuntor990> thấy mà ấn mở nãy h ko lên
<vubuntor990> @@
<vubuntor990> mà bạn ơi
<xdien> chào mọi người! cho mình hỏi
<vubuntor990> smb là để share trong ubuntu mà
<vubuntor990> mà mình đâu share
 * n2i f*ck
<xdien> lam sao share folder linux vao trong vmware?
<xdien> host ubuntu
<xdien> guest opensue
 * n2i VirtualBox thì biết =)
<n2i> vmware nghỉ
<xdien> hix
<vubuntor990> sặc
<vubuntor990> sao ko xài vmware
<vubuntor990> mình vẫn xài vmware
<vubuntor990> thấy rất là tiện
<vubuntor990> bạn ơi
<vubuntor990> sao chửi mình vậy
<vubuntor990> có gì giải thích dùm cái
<vubuntor990> hix
<n2i> smb là để share, tức là dùng để lấy về hoặc cho đi
<vubuntor119> cho mình hỏi sao mình cài pptview but khi chạy thì báo là memory í nearly full
<n2i> nên việc lấy mớ share từ bên wins sang thì cũng là nó mà thôi
<xdien> bạn chỉ mình cách share folder vào trong guest đi
<n2i> vubuntor119: như nó nói đó thôi :3 mem sắp hết :3
<xdien> share thành công trong windowns nhung linux thì...
<vubuntor990> mình cũng vậy nè
<xdien> tìm kiếm từ chiều tới h
 * n2i noop. chưa bao giờ xài vmware :3
<vubuntor119> ram minh 4gb chi bat moi firefox sao het ram dc
<vubuntor990> bạn n2i giải thích cặn kẽ đi
<vubuntor990> thế mua 8gb về xài đi
<vubuntor990> ^^
<vubuntor990> ko đc tính tiếp
<vubuntor119> :))
<n2i> vubuntor119: xài pptview mà chi? :3
<vubuntor990> ^^
<n2i> sao không xài luôn libreoffice mà soi
<vubuntor990> ^^
<vubuntor119> co file ppt co password libreoffice ko doc
<vubuntor990> soi chưa đã
<vubuntor119> :))
<vubuntor990> thế thì qua office xóa pass nó đi rồi qua đây đọc
<n2i> vãi pass :| vubuntor119 lấy đâu về mà có pass? của bạn à? :|
<vubuntor990> @@
<vubuntor990> bạn n2i ơi
<vubuntor119> slide bai giang cua may thay dat pas
<n2i> vubuntor990: đại khái đó là giao thức/tool để bạn share file với Wins, nên việc share đi hay lấy về thì đều dugnf nó để tiến hành
<vubuntor990> giải thích cặn kẽ đi
<n2i> slide bài giảng mà cũng có pass
<vubuntor990> bạn ơi
<n2i> vãi thầy =))
<vubuntor990> cho quá trình đầy đủ đi
<vubuntor119> uh vai thay
<vubuntor990> để đọc cần làm gì nữa ko
<vubuntor119> dinh wa win doi sang pdf
<vubuntor990> hay qya1
<vubuntor119> ma ngat cai win boot ko vao dc
<vubuntor990> hay qúa
<vubuntor990> bạn rất  thông minh
<vubuntor990> cứ thế mà tiến hành
<vubuntor990> muốn boot win
<vubuntor990> bạn cứ xem cái này nè
<vubuntor990> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/C%C3%A0i_l%E1%BA%A1i_grub
<supybot_zombie> Title: Cài lại grub – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor990> bạn n2i ơi
<vubuntor990> nói chung để share file
<n2i> .g samba documentation
<phenny_zombie> n2i: http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/
<supybot_zombie> Title: Samba Documentation (at www.samba.org)
<vubuntor990> thứ nhất lá win 7 share bình thường đúng ko
<vubuntor990> thứ 2 ubuntu cài samba
<vubuntor990> thế là đủ rồi đúng ko bạn
<vubuntor990> có phải cấu hình gì ko
<vubuntor990> win 7 mình đã cấu hình share ko điều kiện
<vubuntor990> win truy cập win tốt
<vubuntor119> grub cua minh co muc boot winxp
<vubuntor119> but khi boot vao thi no lai quay lai grub menu
<vubuntor990> thế cài lại win xp đi bạn ơi
<vubuntor990> ko chừng win xp bạn bị cài đè rồi ko chừng
<vubuntor990> mình cũng mới cài nè mà ok ko sao cả
<vubuntor119> winxp van con
<vubuntor990> boot linux và xp bt
<vubuntor119> vo linux thi van thay o winxp con du lieu
<vubuntor990> bạn học trườn nào vậy
<vubuntor119> bk hcm
<vubuntor990> thế ah
<vubuntor990> năm mấy rồi
<vubuntor119> nam 4 roi
<vubuntor990> chuyên gì thế
<vubuntor990> phần mềm ah
<vubuntor119> ko
<vubuntor119> phan cung
<vubuntor990> phần cứng học gì vậy bạn
<vubuntor990> cisco ko
<vubuntor119> lam ve may con ic do
<vubuntor990> sặc
<vubuntor119> code nhung
<vubuntor990> bên điện từ
 * n2i điện tử à. thôi lủi đi :( :3
<vubuntor990> bạn n2i
<vubuntor119> uh gan giong dien tu thoi
<vubuntor990> trả lời mình đi
<n2i> wut?
<vubuntor990> cái thao tác của mình đã đủ chưa
<n2i> mình cũng không mường tượng được rõ là bạn đang gặp gì với triệu chứng nt.
<vubuntor990> win7 share win 7 ok
<vubuntor990> đã cài samba
<vubuntor990> còn phải cấu hình gì nữa ko
<n2i> vubuntor990: dùng smbclient -L list mớ folder bên wins coi sao nào
<vubuntor990> mà bạn ơi mình cài kubuntu thì ok nhà
<vubuntor990> mà bạn ơi mình cài kubuntu thì ok nha
<vubuntor990> vào phà phà
<n2i> không cần config gì nếu bạn chỉ lấy file share từ wins
 * n2i U vs Ku là mấy :3
<vubuntor990> cài xong ko phải cài samba gì cả
<vubuntor990> nhưng mà mấy cái soft mình thấy nó khác hẳn
<vubuntor990> chỉ cần gõ địa chỉ như windows là vào phà phà
 * n2i Kubuntu xài KDE, có lẽ khác chút
<n2i> vubuntor990: xài smbclient chưa? :|
<vubuntor990> bạn ơi có sdt ko
<vubuntor990> smb client là cái gì vậy
<vubuntor990> có phải cài ko
<vubuntor990> chỉ thấy mở smb ra
<vubuntor990> cấu hình share thôi
<vubuntor990> mà mình chẳng thấy smb client ở đâu cả
<n2i> là cái chương trình thôi mà, chạy trong terminal
<vubuntor990> uh thôi
 * n2i bạn làm có vẻ máy móc, và hụt nhiều chỗ :3
<vubuntor990> hix mới xài ubuntu mà
<vubuntor990> tự mò mà
<vubuntor990> thôi
<vubuntor990> cám ơn bạn
<vubuntor990> tối rồi mình ngủ đây
<vubuntor990> mình sẽ tìm hiểu kỹ lại sao
<vubuntor990> chúc cả phòng ngủ ngon
<vubuntor990> bye
<vubuntor301> cso ai ko vậy?
<xdien> hi
#ubuntu-vn 2012-07-20
<taxuanthaian> mọi người? sao mình vào ubuntu forum k được vậy nhỉ
<taxuanthaian> ?
<n0bawk> chắc mới bị hack rồi
<taxuanthaian> tới giờ vẫn chưa vô được forum là sao :(
<Hero> hê hê
<Hero> chào mọi người
<vnZinki> huhu, bị ddos ghê quá :(
<C4NoC> vnZinki: ồ, ai dos ai?
<vnZinki> ko biết ai ddos nữa :(
<vnZinki> server đi luôn rồi
<C4NoC> vnZinki: server lào?
<C4NoC> vnZinki: server của ai
<vnZinki> mình có thuê 3 con để chạy web
<vnZinki> :(
<Hero_> đi ngủ thôi
#ubuntu-vn 2013-07-15
<vubuntor207> Hi all
<vubuntor207> máy mình cài ubuntu 12.04 nhưng ko có sound
<vubuntor207> tìm hiểu làm theo trang chủ hướng dẫn vẫn ko có
<vubuntor207> mà icon chỉnh âm thanh mất tiêu
<vubuntor207> ai biết cách chỉ giúp mình cái
<n0bawk> vubuntor207: check lại xem đã vặn volumn lên chưa
<vubuntor207> chỉnh volume  oke hết
<vubuntor207> nhưng ko thấy tiếng ra tai nghe
<vubuntor207> ko mute cái nào
<n0bawk> thế thì vấn đề phức tạp hơn :))
<n0bawk> thôi nhờ bạn SuckySmurf giúp đi
 * n0bawk đang bận :))
<lewtds> https://launchpad.net/~ngson2000
<lewtds> đây là bác nào trong cộng đồng mình nhỉ :-?
#ubuntu-vn 2013-07-16
<kidyy> Mình làm theo hướng dẫn này sau khi khởi động lại thì màn  hình đen thui không vào được nữa http://wiki.debian.org/ATIProprietary#wheezy-legacy
<kidyy> Các bạn giúp mình với mình ko biết hỏi ở đâu cả
<kidyy> :)
<vubuntor999> mọi ngừoi cho em hỏi làm sao để khởi động từ usb được vậy? em mò mãi mà không ra
<vubuntor999> em đã chọn first boot là usb zip; usb FDD; usb HDD; usb CDROM rồi mà sao vẫn không chạy vào usb mà toàn chạy thẳng ra win vậy?
#ubuntu-vn 2013-07-17
<_R_> linux đọc thế nào mới đúng nhỉ?:-/
<vubuntor091> chào mọi người, có ai giúp mình về Ubuntu không?
<CrabShell> !ask
<ubot2`> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor091> có file huong dân của GV
<vubuntor254> có ai giúp mình không?
#ubuntu-vn 2013-07-18
<Ubungu> test
<ubungu> ngon
<ubungu> đc cái nick hay
<ubungu> haha
<n0bawk> hờ hờ
<n0bawk> tên này ở UET VNU hả?
<ubungu> ko bạn ah
<ubungu> :D
<Ubungu1> ac
<Ubungu> :-D
<vn151502510> :-D
 * DurianCrab ném sầu riêng vào mặt Ubungu với vn151502510 
<Ubungu> :-(
<Stanley00> đúng là đề tài LVTN *tầm cỡ*  khác ghê thiệt http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=59&t=24468
<vubuntor076> chao moi ng
<vubuntor076> co ai co the jup minh khong ?
<vubuntor076> giup minh la ban jup rat nhieu nguoi trong lop minh
<_Tux__> vubuntor076: tưởng giúpbanj
<_Tux__> là hại một cơ số người nữa ;)
<vubuntor076> http://www.mediafire.com/download/5xe07k0oy3e3h74/Bai_thuc_hanh.zip
 * _Tux__ biết ngay mà
<_Tux__> haha
<vubuntor076> lop minh mong ai do demo
<vubuntor076> roi xem file demo chep lenh go thui
<vubuntor076> 24/7 thi toi ma ko bit
<vubuntor076> voi ban minh bit ban lam chi 30 phut thui
<vubuntor076> mong ban giup minh
<vubuntor076> vi da co huong dan nhung ko ai lam dc
<_Tux__> giúp bạn thì mình được gì?
<_Tux__> :3
<vubuntor076> ban tích đức lại cho con cháu ban
<_Tux__> no no
<vubuntor076> chu ban mun j?
<vubuntor076> cafe 1 chầu
 * _Tux__ chả càn quái gì hết
<_Tux__> haha
<vubuntor076> vây lam sao ban moi giup mimh
<vubuntor076> giup minh la ban jup rat nhieu nguoi trong lop minh
<_Tux__> hại rất nhiều thì có
<vubuntor076> vi sao ban ?
<_Tux__> nói chung là mình chả thấy có lý do nào thuyết phục để giúp bạn hết
<_Tux__> các bạn chỉ trông chờ vào giúp đỡ
<_Tux__> mà chả tự cứu lấy mình
<_Tux__> cũng như mình chả thấy có cái gì là các bạn cố gắng để làm điều đó hết
<_Tux__> vubuntor076: bạn nghĩ thử xem tại sao mình phải load một file văn bản khá là dài về
<_Tux__> đọc nghiên cứu rồi demo cho các bạn
<vubuntor076> tui minh chi no mon nay thui
<_Tux__> trong khi mình chả cần phải làm thế
<vubuntor076> nhung time di lam
<_Tux__> nợ
<_Tux__> tức là đã học
<_Tux__> mà đã học nhiều lần
<vubuntor076> ve da met roi ko con tam tri nao di hoc ca
<_Tux__> đếu qua
<_Tux__> đừng có lấy cớ đi làm
<_Tux__> vậy người khác không đi làm hả ;)
<vubuntor076> minh chi can 4 demo cuoi thui
<vubuntor076> đau can hêt đau
<_Tux__> mình cũng nghĩ
<_Tux__> chỉ cần các bạn tập trung
<vubuntor076> nêu ban ko giup dc thi thoi
<vubuntor076> minh cam on
<_Tux__> vài ngày là xong
<_Tux__> ;)
<vubuntor076> nêu ban o trong hoan canh minh ban se hieu
<vubuntor076> vay thui chuc ban ngu ngon
<vubuntor076> mong rang ban se jup dc ai do co loi cho ban than ban
<_Tux__> haha
<_Tux__> lạ gì cái hoàn cảnh của bạn
<_Tux__> chả cần phải hiểu hay không hiểu
<_Tux__> chốt lại là lười thì vẫn hoàn lười
<_Tux__> chả cần ngụy biện
<_Tux__> mình chả thấy mình giúp bạn
<_Tux__> thì mình có lợi ở đâu cả
<_Tux__> mà chỉ thấy bạn và một số người khác
<_Tux__> chả học hành gì
<_Tux__> vẫn lấy được bằng
<_Tux__> mà thế thì chả tốt đẹp gì
<_Tux__> haha
<vubuntor076> ùn vay thoi
<vubuntor076> minh tuong trang web nay se giup dc minh. nhung ko ngo ban la nguoi nhu vay chi muon co loi cho minh. chuc ban sau nay gap hoan canh nhu minh ban se hieu dc. luc do ban hay nghi den cam giac minh nhe. luc do dung hoi han vi sao luc truoc minh ko giup ng ta. gieo gi dc ay ban ak, bay h ban cho rang ban rat ok, nhung nhiu nguoi gioi hon ban ban ak, ban dung co tu cao cho ban la dung, la hoan hao. chuc ban sau nay se vuot qua nhun
<vubuntor076> [pp
<_Tux__> haha
<_Tux__> buồn cười thế
<_Tux__> =))
<_Tux__> vubuntor076: còn đó không hay quit rồi
<_Tux__> nghĩ thử xem bạn có đang muốn có lợi cho mình hay không đi
<_Tux__> =]]
<vubuntor355> mấy bác cho em hỏi cài song song ubuntu bằng wubi với
<vubuntor355> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<vubuntor355> sao vào đây tải phiên bản 12.04 về nó lại bắ trả phí nhỉ
<vubuntor355> khôn có ai còn thức à
#ubuntu-vn 2013-07-19
<vubuntor298> em cài 3g của Vietel cho ubuntu 12 nó bị lỗi
<vubuntor298> ai chỉ cho mình với
<vubuntor298> không ai chỉ với à
<vubuntor298> sao dạo này support k có ai cả vậy
<vubuntor298> :((
<vubuntor298> người nông dân phải làm sao
<vubuntor298> :D
<vubuntor627> Tux cho hỏi viết shell script cho hệ thống mạng chẳng hạn thì nên đọc cuốn nào nhỉ, đặng foto ra học cho dễ,
<vubuntor474> mấy anh cho em hỏi chút ạ
<Stanley00> !ask | vubuntor474
<ubot2`> vubuntor474: Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor474> Em mới học cách sử dụng linux
<vubuntor474> thì nên cài hệ điều hành linux nào ạ
<vubuntor474> em thích sử dụng phần lớn trên command line
<Stanley00> vubuntor474: mint, hoặc Ubuntu, hoặc bất kỳ cái nào bạn thấy thích?
<Stanley00> thế tại sao bạn lại muốn dùng linux?
<vubuntor474> Vì nó free
<vubuntor474> với lại em rất thích sử dụng nhiều trên command line
<_Tux__> bệnh hoạn
<vubuntor474> dạ
<Stanley00> vubuntor474: thế thì cài distro nào cũng được :D
<_Tux__> GUi dễ click thì đếu thích dùng
<_Tux__> dùng CLI làm cái gì?
<Stanley00> vubuntor474: khuyến cáo cài mấy cái bệnh bệnh như Arch đấy, tha hồ mà gõ terminal =))
<vubuntor474> dạ
<vubuntor474> có lẽ do sở thích thôi anh
<vubuntor474> chứ dùng giao diện thì cũng ko sao
<vubuntor474> chắc em cài ubuntu
<_Tux__> vote dùng Windows Server 2012
<_Tux__> Core Edition
<vubuntor474> @@
<vubuntor474> em mới nhập nhoạng học thôi
<vubuntor474> có gì sai mấy anh chỉ bảo giúp
<_Tux__> kêu thích xài command ma
<_Tux__> dùng cái kia
<_Tux__> nó xịn hơn cả Linux luôn á
<vubuntor116> cai ubuntu 13.04 sao ko nhan dlink DWM 156. ai biet giup voi
#ubuntu-vn 2013-07-20
<vubuntor045> hi
<vubuntor045> e mới làm quen vs ubuntu mà đã gặp Bài tập lớn căng quá, pro nào giúp e với @@
<vubuntor045> plz
<n0bawk> vubuntor045: bài tập lớn thì đến hỏi giáo viên hướng dẫn
<vubuntor045> GV của em mới đi du học 8 năm về, nghĩ SV đều siêu nhân cả :3
<vubuntor045> mới làm quen 2 tuần đã bắt làm
<n0bawk> ếu quan trọng
<n0bawk> em ko biết em phải hỏi
<n0bawk> còn éo hỏi thì tất nhiên là siêu nhân
<n0bawk> vubuntor045: chẳng có gì
<n0bawk> chưa quen cũng bắt làm luôn
<n0bawk> hố hố
<vubuntor045> hỏi ko trả lời, về tự tìm :))
<n0bawk> hỏi ko trả lời thì bibi thầy
<n0bawk> em đi đây
<n0bawk> có thế thôi :))
<vubuntor045> ko đi đc ạ =))
<n0bawk> ok, vậy tự tìm đi
 * n0bawk đi mở dịch vụ chữ bài tập lớn
<vubuntor045> thôi e vào vde luôn, bác nào chỉ e cách đo tốc độ internet trong ubuntu với ạ @@
<Cua> vde là virtual desktop environment à?
<vubuntor045> vầng
<vubuntor045> vấn đề ạ :D
<vubuntor045> nội dung là dư vậy ạ @@
<vubuntor045> pro nào giúp em với ạ :)
<Cua> thử google với từ khóa gì rồi?
<vubuntor045> measurement speeds internet in Linux
<Cua> linux bandwidth monitoring
<vubuntor045> nó là tools ạ
<Cua> thế bạn cần chính xác là cái gì?
<Cua> nếu bạn muốn tìm nguyên lý, e là tự đọc sẽ tốt hơn
<vubuntor045> @@, ý e là dùng sell hoặc C++ để đo tốc độ mạng ạ
<Cua> tốc độ mạng phụ thuộc rất nhiều yếu tố
<Cua> nếu muốn làm chung chung là làm cái shell tải 1 file bất kỳ nào đó
<Cua> chia cho thời gian
<Cua> thế là xong
<vubuntor045> the làm sao mà biết được khi nào bắt đầu tải file
<vubuntor045> và khi nào nó kết thúc để mình tính thời gian
<vubuntor045> :(
<vubuntor045> @@
<Cua> time <-
<vubuntor045> tức là mình chỉ cần tải một file bằng trình duyệt web
<vubuntor045> sau đó dùng shell
<vubuntor045> có cái câu leenhj kia
<Cua> ai dùng trình duyệt web
<vubuntor045> thì mình sẽ biết được thời gian nó tải về hả c
<vubuntor045> :O
<Cua> dùng wget
<Cua> đó, gợi ý đến đó là đủ rồi
<vubuntor045> oh
<vubuntor045> :)
<vubuntor045> nhưng mà như vậy thì lại fai biết link file
<vubuntor045> chẳng nhẽ cứ copy thủ công cái links file đó
<Cua> cho file cứng vào đi
<Cua> nhanh gọn thuận tiện
<Cua> còn nếu bạn thích chi tiết thì có ối cách
<Cua> nhưng đơn giản nhất là làm thế kia
<vubuntor045> oh
<vubuntor045> cảm ơn nhé
<vubuntor045> để t thử xem sao
<vubuntor045> mà đấy chỉ là tốc độ trung bình
<vubuntor045> thế còn tức thời thì có cách jk k cậu nhỉ
<vubuntor045> :d
<Cua> tốc độ tức thời phụ thuộc vào quá nhiều thứ
<n0bawk> đọc trực tiếp thông tin từ kernel :))
<vubuntor045> thế ah
<vubuntor045> vậy cứ tính được trung bình đã
<vubuntor045> cảm ơn nhé
<lewtds> kernel có report tốc độ tức thời đấy
<lewtds> bác tải mã nguồn của gói indicator-multiload
<lewtds> xem nó đo ntn
<lewtds> hoặc gnome-monitor
<lewtds> * gnome-system-monitor
 * CorncobCrab thấy 'đo tốc độ' đường truyền nghe nó rất nhiêu khê
<CorncobCrab> dùng tcp phải tính thêm cả retransmittance và nữa
<CorncobCrab> rồi cả overhead của header
<CorncobCrab> đề bài phải rõ ràng ra 1 chút, đo tốc độ của cái gì
<vubuntor045> đo tốc độ của một file tải về từ trên mạng bác ah
<CorncobCrab> tải qua giao thức nào
<CorncobCrab> http thì có nén hay không
<CorncobCrab> v.v...
<vubuntor045> @@
<vubuntor045> lại thế nữa ah
<CorncobCrab> nó có nhiều yếu tố
<vubuntor045> k thấy thầy nói jk bác ah
<CorncobCrab> nói chung chung tải 1 file trên mạng
<CorncobCrab> ai nghe được
<CorncobCrab> hỏi kỹ lại thầy
<vubuntor045> chỉ nói là đo tốc độ của mạng
<vubuntor045> khi có một file tải về thôi
<CorncobCrab> okay
<CorncobCrab> thế thì tự quyết đi
<vubuntor045> cứ cái trường hợp dễ nhất mà làm bác ah
<CorncobCrab> bạn học trường nào vậy?
<vubuntor045> :D
 * CorncobCrab tò mò
<vubuntor045> mình học bk
<vubuntor045> học bên điện tử
<CorncobCrab> HN/ĐN/SG?
<vubuntor045> hà nội
<CorncobCrab> okay
<vubuntor045> mình định là sẽ cố một vài file từ nhiều nguồn khác nhau
<vubuntor045> sau đó đo tốc độ tải về
<vubuntor045> rồi tính trung bình
<vubuntor045> k biết là ổn k
<vubuntor045> :D
<CorncobCrab> đây là thực tập năm 4?
<CorncobCrab> làm gì thì làm
<CorncobCrab> nhưng cái mục tiêu nên rõ ràng 1 chút
<vubuntor045> học cái môn tự chọn bên công nghệ thông tin
<CorncobCrab> sẽ dễ tính hơn
<CorncobCrab> okay
<vubuntor045> tự dưng gặp ông khoai chứ
<vubuntor045> uhm
<vubuntor045> căn bản là trước giờ cũng k động đến shell bjo
<vubuntor045> bjo mới gặp nên hơi bỡ ngỡ
<vubuntor045> :D
<vubuntor281> 2
<CorncobCrab> 3
<vubuntor281> có ai không?
<CorncobCrab> 0
<vubuntor281> hình như có người đang tư vấn online  đúng không
<CorncobCrab> 0 nốt
<vubuntor281> thế bạn cho mình hỏi tí về lunix nha
<CorncobCrab> okay
<vubuntor281> ổ ata có cài lunix unbutu dc không bạn
<CorncobCrab> được
<vubuntor281> thế đời máy pentium4 ram tầm 1g
<CorncobCrab> 1G RAM là đủ
<CorncobCrab> RAM quan trọng hơn là CPU
<vubuntor281> dung lượng ổ 40g
<CorncobCrab> nhưng nếu cần thì dùng xubuntu hoặc lubuntu cho nó nhẹ
<vubuntor281> hôm bữa có người nói là cài vào với cấu hình vậy làm hư luôn ổ cứng
<vubuntor281> điều đó đúng không bạn
<CorncobCrab> không
<vubuntor281> vậy bạn cho mih hỏi tí nữa là sự khác nhau giữa các bản mà bạn nói dc không
<CorncobCrab> mỗi bản dùng các phần mềm desktop khác nhau
<CorncobCrab> cân bằng giữa việc sử dụng tài nguyên và tính năng/đẹp mắt
<vubuntor281> có lẽ mình mới bắt đầu về lunix nên không hiểu lắm
<vubuntor281> cũng tự mò thôi không ai chỉ dẫn cả
<CorncobCrab> nếu bạn định dùng chỉ để đọc web, chat chit đơn giản và nghe nhạc/xem phim
<CorncobCrab> thì linux đáp ứng được yêu cầu đó
<vubuntor281> bạn có thể cho mình link dow mấy cái phiên bản lunix dc không
<vubuntor281> vậy ngoài những tính năng đó điều đặc biệt nhất của lunix là gì vậy bạn
<CorncobCrab> hmm
<CorncobCrab> với người dùng bình thường thì họ chả cần quan tâm
<CorncobCrab> bạn không dùng linux trực tiếp
<CorncobCrab> bạn dùng phần mềm trên đó như firefox
<CorncobCrab> nếu nó đáp ứng được nhu cầu của bạn
<CorncobCrab> thì bạn sử dụng thôi
<vubuntor281> vậy phần mềm cũng giống như khi ta tìm kiếm gì đó trên firefox
<vubuntor281> không cài đặt như win mà nó có sẵn hả bạn
<CorncobCrab> phần mềm của Ubuntu được đặt trong 1 'kho' chính
<CorncobCrab> cần gì thì lôi ra
<CorncobCrab> không phải tự tải về từ trang riêng
<vubuntor281> nhưng nếu như có những thứ không có thì mình update nó hay sao
<CorncobCrab> tá»± update
<CorncobCrab> nhưng hầu hết các phần mềm đều có sẵn trong kho
<vubuntor281> cảm ơn bạn mình muốn hỏi bạn một cái nữa là sao lúc trước mình có cài unbuntu 9.10 thì cài dc nhưng những phiên bản mới hơn thì lại không cài dc có phải do cấu hình máy ảnh hưởng không
<CorncobCrab> về lý thuyết thì không có lý gì bản cũ cài được bản mới không cài được cả
<CorncobCrab> cùng lắm thì là bản mới chạy chậm hơn thôi
<vubuntor281> bạn có thể tư vấn cho mình bản nòa hợp với cấu hình như vậy ko
<CorncobCrab> lubuntu
<CorncobCrab> thấy nhiều người khen
<CorncobCrab> google ra ngay link tải
 * CorncobCrab đi ăn trưa, đói
<vubuntor281> ok thaks
<vubuntor488> cho e hỏi tai sao e ko thể chạy đc file wubi.exe, click vào nhưng chẳng hiện gì cả
<vubuntor762> em muon tim hieu cac lenh trong commandline cua ubuntu
<vubuntor762> anh nao co the gioi thieu cho em mot so tai lieu dc ko ?
<vubuntor762> ??
<vubuntor762> ko ai gioi thieu giup em dc ạ
<vubuntor762> ??
#ubuntu-vn 2013-07-21
<vubuntor513> o cung 500 G minh chia 25g de cai ubuntu voi dau /, phan con lai /home, hay la de rieng dung luong con lai de mount khi dung
<Cua> chia phần còn lại cho /home
<Stanley00> vubuntor513: bạn gõ được tiếng việt không? Ngoài Ubuntu bạn còn cài HDH nào khác không?
<vubuntor513> mình chỉ cài ubuntu
<vubuntor513> chỉ cài ubuntu thì đưa hết dung lượng cho /home
<Stanley00> vubuntor513: vậy chia hết cho /home đi, và nên chia một ít cho swap
<vubuntor513> mình tìm trên google thì có lời khuyên là để riêng và mount khi dùng. Mình có nên làm theo lời khuyên đó không
<Stanley00> vubuntor513: để cho /home cũng là một cách để riêng đấy.
<vubuntor513> oh. cám ơn mọi người
<vubuntor513> cho mình hỏi việc sử dụng web apps . Mình khi cài vào nhưng không thông báo khi có mail mới và không thấy trên messenging menu. Có tìm hiểu ở ask ubuntu, và forumubuntu. Nhung không thấy cách giải quyết. không biết ở đây ai cũng bị trường hợp này
<Stanley00> vubuntor513: cái đó thì chịu, /me không có dùng nên không giúp được.
<vubuntor513> còn thunderbird
<vubuntor513> mình dùng nhưng cũng không thông báo khi có mail mới
<Stanley00> vubuntor513: thế bạn có đóng thunderbird không? vì thunderbird không có chức năng chạy ẩn nên đóng là nó đi luôn đấy.
<vubuntor513> à thì ra không chạy nền được à
<vubuntor713>  
<Stanley00> vubuntor713: ?
<vubuntor713> Chào!
<_Tux_> Chào!
<vubuntor713> Có thể giúp tôi được không ạ?
<Stanley00> !ask
<ubot2`> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor713> Tôi đang sử dung trình duyệt web trên chrome và firefox nhưng khi đọc mấy dòng tô đậm thì được còn những dòng bình thường thì không đọc được
<Stanley00> vubuntor713: trên Ubuntu à? bạn chụp hình lại được không?
<vubuntor713> yes
<Stanley00> vậy bạn chụp lại rồi up lên đâu đó cho mình xem đi
<vubuntor713> mình chụp rồi nhưng không biết up ở đâu đây
<Stanley00> vubuntor713: trang này đi http://imgur.com/
<vubuntor713> do mạng chậm. Với cho mình hỏi là mình đang sài 3G của hãng ZTE  khi đăng nhập thì bình thường (kết nối mạng rất tốt) nhưng để lâu lâu thời gian có thể là dài hoặc ngắn thì bị mất kết nối
<Stanley00> bạn dùng driver đi kèm theo modem luôn à?
<vubuntor713> không có driver kèm theo (khi dùng cho ubuntu)
<vubuntor713> nhưng khi mình gắn vào và thiết lập kết nối mạng thì ok
<vubuntor713> mình dùng lệnh lsusb thì thấy có thiết bị này
<vubuntor713> khi bị ngắt kết nối thì cũng vẫn còn thấy
<Stanley00> OK, vậy thì có vẻ ổn mà, thế bạn có nghĩ là do sóng yếu không? hoặc có một số USB 3G tương thích không tốt lắm, lúc trước /me cũng gặp một cái, rất khó kết nối trên Ubuntu.
<vubuntor713> nếu sóng yếu thì khi bị ngắt kết nối thì nó cũng thể hiện lên để cho mình kết nối chứ
<vubuntor713> khi nó bị mất kết nối thì bị mất biểu tượng kết nối trong network luôn
<vubuntor713> link hình là http://imgur.com/delete/6zWUlEMtaKhcUlL
<Stanley00> nghe giống trường hợp của /me lúc trước, cắm 3G phải cắm mấy lần mới thấy kết nối mạng, chuyện đó thì phải chịu thôi, thử xem output của lệnh "dmesg" hoặc là cài bản Ubuntu khác. Lúc trước cũng không có nhu cầu dùng 3G nhiều nên cũng không quan tâm tới nó lắm
<Stanley00> vubuntor713: nhìn giống lỗi font, bạn đang dùng font nào cho chromium vậy?
<vubuntor713> không bị lỗi fonts, hi, nó ngộ lắm (khi in đậm là đọc được)
<vubuntor713> fonts trong đó là font của hệ thống luôn, mình không có thay đổi gì hết
<vubuntor713> khi mới cài ubuntu vào thì đọc được nhưng sau khi mình update hệ thống xong thì nó bị như vậy
<vubuntor713> à mà có cái này mình update font truetype và cài thêm một số fonts cho hệ thống (font của việt nam ấy mà)
<Stanley00> hmm, thê cài xong bạn có update font cache không?
<vubuntor713> có
<vubuntor713> vào mình soạn thảo văn bản vẫn tốt không bị gì hết
<vubuntor713> nhưng vào web là bị, m ình cứ tưởng là 1 trình duyệt bị ai nhè thằng chrome và firefox đều bị. hi
<Stanley00> vubuntor713: vậy chắc là phải xem lại trong chromium đang dùng font gì mới được, bạn vào settings của chromium xem thử đi
<vubuntor713> để mình vào xem lại coi.
<vubuntor713> hi. trong đây nó để standard fonts là "times new roman"
<Stanley00> font này bạn cài từ đâu vậy?
<vubuntor713> Mình cài bằng tay! lấy từ windows sang
<vubuntor713> mà chỉ cài vào hệ thống (không cài cho riêng thằng chrome đâu)
<Stanley00> và chép nó vào đâu?
<Stanley00> đã set quyền đọc cho toàn user chưa?
<vubuntor713> 777 hết rồi
<Stanley00> éc, nghe tới 777 là hơi bị khựng rồi
<vubuntor713> có vấn đề à
<Stanley00> cơ mà font đó bên Window có mấy file vậy? bạn chép có đủ file không vậy?
<Stanley00> tốt nhất là nên gỡ mấy font đó ra, dùng font từ cái gói ttf-mscorefonts-installer á,
<vubuntor713> mình chép toàn bộ fonts của windows sang.
<vubuntor713> hình nhưng mình cũng đã cài fonts từ gói đó nữa thì phải. (có khi nào nó đụng hàng không)
<Stanley00> không chắc lắm, nhưng trước giờ /me ít khi đụng tới hàng của MS trên Ubuntu
<vubuntor713> à mà có cái này, nảy giờ ở đây mình viết và đọc rất tốt nhưng khi vào facebook thì viết chữ ra nó cũng lên như hình mình post vậy
<Stanley00> thì nó cũng trong trình duyệt mà
<vubuntor713> mình chẳng hiểu luôn, như bạn thấy hình mình post lên là tabs bên kia, còn tab này thì không bị như vậy, chữ vẫn hiện lên bình thường.
<Stanley00> à, quên mất là đang dùng cái chat này trên trình duyệt luôn. nhưng mà khung chat này dùng font khác mà, đúng không?
<vubuntor713> uhm, mình không biết khung chat này dùng font nào nữa (hình như khác fonts trên hình post thì phải)
<Stanley00> vậy có thể tạm kết luận là bộ font có vấn đề.
<Stanley00> lúc trước chép qua bạn có để riêng trong thư mục nào không?
<vubuntor713> có thể. Để mình làm thử coi.
<Stanley00> vubuntor713: bạn nên xóa hết mấy font của ms chép qua đi, rồi update font cache, rồi chạy lại chromium xem
<vubuntor713> để mình thử xem, cám ơn bạn nhiều nhen. Có gì cần mình hỏi tiếp. thanks!
<Stanley00> OK
<vubuntor097> chào "Stanley00"  hình như lúc nảy mình chat với bạn thì phải
<Stanley00> vubuntor097: vâng?
<vubuntor097> Mình đã xóa fonts và đã hiện lên thành công. Cám ơn bạn nhiều.
<vubuntor097> Khi mình xóa font xong thì xem lại trên hệ thống vẫn còn fonts "Times new roman"
<Stanley00> vubuntor097: uhm, cái đó trong cái gói ms font installer có rồi
<vubuntor097> cám ơn bạn nhiều nhen. bye!!!
<Stanley00> uhm, bye
#ubuntu-vn 2014-07-15
<vubuntor040> chào các ac ạ
<electr0n_> chào thím vubuntor040
<vubuntor040> máy e cài ubuntu 12.10 bị lỗi Gave up waiting for root device  error  ...
<vubuntor040> e thử nhiều cách rồi nhưng vẫn ko có kết quả
<vubuntor040> giờ e muốn cài lại lên bản 14.4 nhưng còn tài liệu trong đó nữa ạ
<electr0n_> boot từ liveusb chuyển data qua chỗ khác rồi cài lại
<electr0n_> :3
<electr0n_> nếu home thím để khác / thì cài lại luôn khỏi chuyển
<vubuntor040> e cũng thử rồi nhưng ko tìm thấy phân vùng /home ạ
<electr0n_> thím để /home chung filesystem với / hay riêng
<vubuntor040> hồi đó e có tạo /home 1 phân vùng riêng
<redlotus> vubuntor040: Dùng livecd boot vào, lôi hết đống tài liệu ra rồi làm gì thì làm :v
<vubuntor040> live cd có giống live usb ko ạ, trược e toàn cài bằng usb thôi ạ
<electr0n_> khác nhau, livecd chạy trên cd, liveusb chạy trên usb. livecd nhét vào cdrom, liveusb nhét vào usb port
<electr0n_> :v
<vubuntor040> à ý e chức năng có như nhau ko ấy ạ, có thể sử dụng live usb thay ko, e ko rành ubuntu lắm có gì hỏi sai mong mấy ac thông cảm
<vubuntor040> máy e core 2 duo cài sẵn vista
<vubuntor040> có ac nào chỉ giúp e cách vào phân vùng /home từ khi xài thử ubuntu qua usb đc ko ạ
<n0bawk> !grub2
<n0bawk> vubuntor040: vào usb
<n0bawk> vubuntor040: boot vào usb
<n0bawk> rồi sau đó mount vào
<vubuntor040> có thể nói rõ cách mount vào ko ạ
<vubuntor040> e chỉ thấy có ổ usb thôi
<n0bawk> vào chỗ duyệt file
<n0bawk> sẽ thấy mấy cái ổ cứng
<n0bawk> ấn vào dấy là nó tự mount
<n0bawk> ko thấy thì có thể là tèo rồi
<vubuntor040> e cũng ko hiểu sao nữa
<vubuntor040> lúc cài lại tới doạn chia phân vùng e vẫn thấy 1 vùng root 1 vùng swap 1 vùng /home
<vubuntor040> mà khi xài thử ubuntu qua usb thì ko tìm thấy phân vùng /home nó ở đâu
<n0bawk> à
<n0bawk> phân vùng là /home thì nó vẫn là /home
<n0bawk> nhưng khi vào usb thì nó sẽ ko hiện lên là /home
<n0bawk> nó sẽ là tên cái ổ đĩa
<n0bawk> ví dụ sda1 hay tên mà bạn đặt cho nó
<vubuntor040> cái đó e cũng ko thấy ạ
<n0bawk> đại loại là mở cái nautilus lên
<n0bawk> nhìn bên tay phải ấn bừa vào là ra :))
<vubuntor040> nautilus là gì ạ
<n0bawk> hoặc là bạn vaò terminal gõ lệnh sudo fdisk -l
<n0bawk> sudo blkid
<n0bawk> rồi paste lên paste.ubuntu.com rồi gủi link vào đây
<n0bawk> nó đã chia thành công thì khả năng nó vẫn ở đó
<n0bawk> còn kot hành công thì chịu :))
<vubuntor040> đây ạ http://paste.ubuntu.com/7796834/
<SuperLuserv2> [ Ubuntu Pastebin ] - paste.ubuntu.com
<n0bawk> vubuntor040: chờ tí vừa đi ăn cơm h mới xem đc :))
<n0bawk> vubuntor040: bạn chia ổ đĩa thế kia thì làm gì có cái /home riêng
<n0bawk> bạn muốn truy cập dữ liệu của /home thì chạy lệnh này
<n0bawk> mà cái kia của bạn thằng root có vấn đề rồi :))
<n0bawk> fdisk: unable to read /dev/mapper/ubuntu-root: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<vubuntor040> chạy lệnh nào ạ
#ubuntu-vn 2014-07-19
<vubuntor689> Em chao cac anh chi a a, e moi cai ubuntu va sau do cai ibus, thi trong input method ko co VietNam ma chi co China nen e ko go duoc tieng viet. Anh chi giup e voi a
<vubuntor689> co anh chi nao biet ko a, giup e voi
<vubuntor490> e moi cai ubuntu va sau do cai ibus, thi trong input method ko co VietNam ma chi co China nen e ko go duoc tieng viet. Anh chi giup e voi a
#ubuntu-vn 2014-07-20
<vubuntor408> xin chào! cho minh hoi phiên bản 12.04 ubuntu không hỗ trợ nữa à m.n???
<vubuntor408> mình update vè toàn bị báo lỗi W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/quantal-backports/restricted/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.13 80]
<SuperLuserv2> [ 404 Not Found ] - us.archive.ubuntu.com
<Stanley00> quanta là bản 12.10 mà? 12.04 thì vẫn còn hỗ trợ nha bạn
<Stanley00> 12.04 là precise
<vubuntor625> Xin chào
<vubuntor625> Cho tôi hỏi bản Ubuntu server 14.04 khi cài đặt trên máy IBM x3100 M4 có nhận card raid C100 không ạ?
#ubuntu-vn 2015-07-13
<vubuntor051> các bác ơi cho em hỏi
<vubuntor051> wayland có gì tốt hơn xorg
<MrTuxHdb> CoconutC1ab: bật băng wayland kìa
<MrTuxHdb> =))
<vubuntor539> xin chào
<vubuntor539> xin chào, có bạn nào rảnh , cho mình hỏi một vấn đề chút được không à
#ubuntu-vn 2015-07-16
<vubuntor217> sao cai duoc avast trong ubuntu 14.04 lts ?
<CoconutCrab> hem biết, chưa cài bao giờ
<vubuntor217> vay co chuong antivirut nao tot de cai ko?
<MrTuxHdb> cài làm gì
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<MrTuxHdb> mà hỏi CoconutCrab kìa
<MrTuxHdb> haha
<MrTuxHdb> có kinh nghiệm vụ này
<MrTuxHdb> :troll-face:
<vubuntor217> u vay ko can cai chong trinh virut sao?
<CoconutCrab> hem
<MrTuxHdb> CoconutCrab: thế sao còn cài :v
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<CoconutCrab> audit
<CoconutCrab> :3
<CoconutCrab> xong audit rồi
<vubuntor217> ko hieu cho lam? ben win cung cai chuong trinh anti ma sao ben nay ko can
<vubuntor217> ?
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor217: thế tại sao xe máy cần động cơ mà xe đạp không cần?
<vubuntor217> hay. a lam tai unikey trong ubuntu nhu the nao the
<vubuntor217> ?
<MrTuxHdb> rtfm
<vubuntor217> thanks
<vubuntor217> h di hoc da roi ve pm tiep
<CoconutCrab> :A
<vubuntor181> phan mem ghi dau tieng viet giong telet gi the moi nguoi?
<vubuntor181> co ai ko?
<MrTuxHdb> không có ai hết
#ubuntu-vn 2015-07-17
<wingadium> dạo này wiki chìm quá =)))
<CoconutCrab> :3
<CoconutCrab> hè rồi
<CoconutCrab> nóng quá
 * MrTuxHdb ôm wingadium khóc
<MrTuxHdb> CoconutCrab: bị đồng tiền tha hóa
<Dynamo> như bao proj khác
<wingadium> lol /me đợt này làm về auto ôm gái
<wingadium> =)))
<wingadium> hết mẹ qouta luôn =)))
<MrTuxHdb> hại thận
<MrTuxHdb> hại thận lắm
<wingadium> biết thế nhưng không làm thế có lỗi vs ông bà cha mẹ lắm
<wingadium> nói chung với tốc độ này thì khả năng hoàn thành wiki hơi xa
<MrTuxHdb> lỗi lầm gì
<MrTuxHdb> ra viện backup đi
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<wingadium> thôi backup làm gì, sản phẩm luôn, nhưng ngồi nghịch lúc thì thấy dokuwiki không ổn lắm
 * wingadium cảm thấy thế
<MrTuxHdb> wingadium: cố quá sản phẩm nó không tốt đâu
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<wingadium> đệch, đang nói về doku mà
<CoconutCrab> :3
<CoconutCrab> thế rốt cục lại quay về wikimedia huh?
<MrTuxHdb> mediawiki
<MrTuxHdb> haha
<wingadium> wikimedia ngon v~ ra =))
 * wingadium hôm nọ thử cái beta của wikipedia, thấy ổn mà
#ubuntu-vn 2016-07-20
<vubuntor983> i think os ubuntu at my computer have problem. it is conect wifi very low
<vubuntor983> but when i use os windows xp it is connet wifi oke
<vubuntor983> i don't know
<vubuntor983> thanks. that all
<vubuntor983> alo alo xin chao co ai noi tieng Viet Nam khong
<vubuntor983> nho tu van dum
<vubuntor983> thanks. goodnight
#ubuntu-vn 2016-07-23
<vubuntor033> hi
<vubuntor033> có bạn nào online hk
#ubuntu-vn 2017-07-19
<gioanminh> Xin chao
<gioanminh> Nen xai ubuntu hay linux mint nhi?
<CoconutCrab> ubuntu thôi
<gioanminh> hoc lap trinh, ubuntu co ho tro day du khong a?
<CoconutCrab> lập trình môn gì?
<CoconutCrab> .net ha?
<gioanminh> php java
<gioanminh> ca .net nua a
<CoconutCrab> thế thì thôi, xài win tiện hơn
<gioanminh> hien tai em dang su dung solus os
<gioanminh> tim nguon de cai LAMP khong thay tren google
<gioanminh> hoi tren groub khong thay ai tra loi
<CoconutCrab> group trên FB?
<n0bawk``> tên OS lạ hoắc, nhưng mà sao phải cài lamp :))
<gioanminh> chay phpmyadmin
<n0bawk``> cài apache + mysql, rồi copy phpmyadmin vào cái thư mục root của appache -> done
<gioanminh> cai wordpress
<n0bawk``> gioanminh: dùng linux thì quên windows đi
<n0bawk``> lamp xampp cho bọn windows thôi :))
<gioanminh> Lamp khong phai XAMPP a
<gioanminh> vay linux xai cai gi a?
<CoconutCrab> hở
<n0bawk``> lamp có, bọn nó hướng dẫn đầy mà
<n0bawk``> cơ mà để học thì phải chơi hardcore
<CoconutCrab> hầu như các máy chủ PHP toàn dùng Linux
<CoconutCrab> thế
<CoconutCrab> bạn là sinh viên năm mấy vậy
<n0bawk``> cài từng thành phần 1 rồi dựng lên nó mới học được nhiều :))
<n0bawk``> https://www.tecmint.com/install-wordpress-on-ubuntu-16-04-with-lamp/
<n0bawk``> lolz
<n0bawk> ubuntu hỗ trợ thừa, chỉ có điều .net thì hơi thốn thôi :))
<n0bawk> vất lên windows ếch chắc chạy (1 thanh niên chưa bao giờ code .net cho hay)
<CoconutCrab> thực ra code .net cũng có mono
<CoconutCrab> nhưng code cái đó khổ dâm lắm
<n0bawk> ờ mà như cái trang kia nó viết đầy đủ mà nhỉ
<n0bawk> cài apache, mysql, roài php
<n0bawk> sau đấy tạo db các kiểu rồi install wordpress
<n0bawk> đúng là già moẹ nó rồi lỗi thời vãi :))
<gioanminh> em ra truong roi
<gioanminh> tu nam nhat em da tim hieu hdh linux
<CoconutCrab> ok, tốt
<gioanminh> vi no free va an toan nen em muon xai
<CoconutCrab> vậy thì việc làm cần gì thì mình dùng cái đó thôi
<gioanminh> nhung e thay wwindows ho tro kha nhieu nhung xai nham lam
<gioanminh> em luon muon tim cai gi moi la de biet them
<gioanminh> Muon hoc lap tronh tren linux
<n0bawk> ờ :))
<gioanminh> nen cau hinh php mysql tren ubuntu, lam nhu the nao a?
<n0bawk> thì đấy cài vào mà chạy
<n0bawk> tha hồ mà học :))
<n0bawk> lập trình đâu phải chỉ có php, java, .net :D
<n0bawk> gioanminh: xem cái link ở trên
<n0bawk> https://www.tecmint.com/install-wordpress-on-ubuntu-16-04-with-lamp/
<CoconutCrab> setup php/mysql trên ubuntu trên mạng nhiều hướng dẫn lắm mà
<n0bawk> cài apache, mysql, php
<n0bawk> rồi dùng dòng lệnh mà tạo db các kiểu
<n0bawk> sau đáy thích thì cài phpmyadmin cho nó có đồ hoạ (thực ra chả cần)
<gioanminh> em cam on
<gioanminh> hien tai em dang dung Solus os, vi moi nen dang mo
<gioanminh> no nhe va nhanh, xai nhu di dong vay
<gioanminh> nhung chua duoc ho tro nhieu
<CoconutCrab> ok
#ubuntu-vn 2017-07-20
<gtmits> xin chao
<gtmits> em da tro lai
<CoconutCrab> trào
<gtmits> em xoa solus roi
<gtmits> dang xai ubuntububgie
<CoconutCrab> ok
<gtmits> giao dien dep lam
<CoconutCrab> chắc cứ dùng ubuntu bt cũng đủ nhỉ
<gtmits> gio dang mo cai lamp va wordpress
<gtmits> danh xung the nao a?
<gtmits> anh hay chi a?
<CoconutCrab> ko giới tính
<gtmits> oke
<gtmits> xin chi dum em cai lamp
<CoconutCrab> trên mạng nhiều mà
<CoconutCrab> viết ra bài hướng dẫn đó cũng phải vài tiếng
<gtmits> Lam thay nhieu ma, khong biet cai nao tin tuong
<CoconutCrab> ko lẽ giờ viết ở đây
<CoconutCrab> cứ làm bừa 1 cái đi
<gtmits> em moi tap tanh nen can chi tiet
<gtmits> link thoi a
<gtmits> lam bua de cai lai may met lam
 * CoconutCrab cũng chỉ biết google chứ ko dùng php
<Stanley00> gtmits: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LAMP_(software_bundle) và https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP thử xem
<gtmits> Viet Nam minh it nguoi dung Linux nhi
<gtmits> toan Windows
<gtmits> chac mai nay em mo tiem cai cai linux tren ban lang qua
<gtmits> em tim duoc cai nay https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pItrWbw1L7M
<CoconutCrab> okay
<CoconutCrab> bạn ở vùng nào vậy
<CoconutCrab> mà bản làng
<gtmits> Em o Lam Dong
<CoconutCrab> ok
<gtmits> em lo tay xoa thu muc /var/www/html roi, lam sao de khoi phuc lai /
<CoconutCrab> :vvvv
<CoconutCrab> mkdir thôi
<gtmits> ubuntububgie duoc nhieu chuyen gia ho tro
<gtmits> lam viec rat nhanh
<CoconutCrab> sao ko dùng ubuntu bt
<CoconutCrab> bubgie là cái gì vậy :v
<gtmits> ubuntu binh thuong thi qua thuong roi
<gtmits> len google search ubuntububgie la biet ah
<Stanley00> gtmits: không biết bạn dùng linux được bao lâu rồi nhỉ?
<gtmits> da 3 nam roi
<gtmits> dung duoc gan 20 destro khac nhau
<gtmits> cai xong dung vai bua bi cai cai khac
<gtmits> em thich voc
<gtmits> may em chiu dung khong noi, no khoc suot
<Stanley00> ồ, tận 20 distro, kinh nhỉ, /me chỉ dùng qua có 2 distro :(
<gtmits> dung nhieu nhung chang biet duoc nhieu
<gtmits> thich voc vay thoi
<gtmits> cai xong ngan cai lai
<gtmits> luan quan hoai
<Stanley00> hmm... mà cũng có thể tính là 3, nếu tính luôn mấy cái server họ rpm
<gtmits> ho rpm: rebhat, suse, centos,fedora
<Stanley00> gtmits: cái budgie đấy dùng resource nhiều không bạn?
<gtmits> ho deb: debian, ubuntu(everythings destro), linuxmint(ev),...
<gtmits> giao dien dep
<gtmits> co
<gtmits> no la ubuntu, thay doi giao dien thoi.kieu nhu kubuntu,lubuntu gi day
<gtmits> hay ubuntu mate thoi
<gtmits> khong khac may
<gtmits> duoc giao dien dep, cong dong ho tro truc tuyen
<gtmits> https://gitter.im/ubuntubudgie/community
<gtmits> giao dien giong KDE, unity, neon
<Stanley00> gtmits: sn là Gioan_Minh đấy hở? :P
<gtmits> https://ubuntubudgie.org/
<gtmits> Gioan Minh @MinhGioan_twitter
<gtmits> uhm
<gtmits> dep trai phong do dung khong ? hehe
<gtmits> chuyen qua xai bubgie di
<Stanley00> group đấy có 284, trong khi cái channel #ubuntu có tận hơn 1k :P
<gtmits> chua dau ban
<gtmits> ban thay goc ben trai khong ?
<gtmits> YOUR SUGGESTIONS
<gtmits> cac cong dong luon san sang cho don ban
<gtmits> co cai destro: Solus: ho tro lap trinh android rat manh
<gtmits> tiec la cong dong su dung qua it
<gtmits> ho tro rat cham
<gtmits> vi ho ngu minh thuc, ho thuc minh ngu nen phai me den khi ho thuc moi hoi duoc, giong nhu viec dang ki hoc phan khi rot day
<gtmits> noi chuyen sau nha
<gtmits> gio phai eboot may de chay ibus tieng viet
<gtmits> xin chao
<gtmits> da tro lai roi
<Stanley00> nhanh v~
<gtmits> logout thoi
<gtmits> chua thay ibus-unikey
<gtmits> xin chao
<gtmits> có ai cài đặt bubgie chưa ?
<CoconutCrab> chÆ°a
<gtmits> chạy êm lắm
<gtmits> giao diện đẹp
<gtmits> không xấu như Ubuntu Gnome
<CoconutCrab> ok
 * CoconutCrab dùng bt
 * nobawk toàn dùng giao diện xấu
<nobawk> xấu ko thể xấu hơn :))
<gtmits> ConconutCrab: ở đâu vậy ?
<nobawk> sao lại cần giao diện đẹp nhỉ
 * Stanley00 cũng giao diện xấu òm, chỉ có máy cty dùng ubuntu là giao diện đỡ đỡ chút :(
<gtmits> chọn người yêu tiêu chuẩn thứ nhất là đẹp
 * CoconutCrab chọn vợ
<nobawk> :))
<Stanley00> nhắc giao diện mới nhớ, chưa up cái hình giao diện mới lên face, 2 năm đổi được mỗi cái màu chữ =]]
<gtmits> chọn vợ cũng phải đẹp, mập tròn
<gtmits> mới thích
<gtmits> Nhưng có cái vấn đề là máy không đáp ứng được đồ họa
<CoconutCrab> vợ nào theo ý của mình là được
<gtmits> nghĩa là thiếu tiền để lấy vợ
<Stanley00> lựa vợ cho đẹp vào rồi không đáp ứng nỗi, để thằng khác vào thì tèo à
<gtmits> no start where
<gtmits> đó là lấy rồi
<gtmits> nghĩa là đã đắp ứng đc rồi
<gtmits> Đang xài mà tự dưng đen màn hình, góc trái nhấp nháy là sao ?
<gtmits> màn hình sắp tiêu phải không?
<CoconutCrab> chắc thế
<gtmits> nayr gio bi hai lan roi
<gtmits> Hệ điều hành này và Solus hợp với mấy mái mini
<gtmits> xách tay
<gtmits> nhẹ
 * CoconutCrab ram 32 gb, CPU 8 lõi
<gtmits> vậy thì quá thừa rồi
<gtmits> cắt bớt ram đi
<gtmits> để 2-4GB và cpu 1 lõi thôi
 * CoconutCrab 16 lõi vẫn chậm 
<gtmits> đây máy Ram 6GB, Chip i5 thôi
<gtmits> 2.4x4
<gtmits> muốn nhanh nữa thì mua luôn google đi
<gtmits> không mua nổi đâu nhỉ
 * CoconutCrab lấy máy 256 core
<gtmits> có nổi thằng google cũng không bán
<gtmits> chém gió vậy thôi
<gtmits> giờ đang tìm hiểu các phấn mềm lập trình trên ubuntu
<gtmits> xin chỉ giáo với
<CoconutCrab> code cái gì thì dùng cái đó
<CoconutCrab> đơn giản mà
<gtmits> c++
<gtmits> c#
<gtmits> java
<gtmits> html
<gtmits> php
<Stanley00> trước hết là cái editor, vượt qua bài test vim hay emacs đã :P
<gtmits> có công cụ có sắn không?
<gtmits> công cụ có giao diện như bên w ấy
<Stanley00> nhÆ° VisualStudio?
<gtmits> có thể
<Stanley00> không biết, chắc chã có đâu, giống VS thì chỉ có mỗi VS thôi
<gtmits> mấy cái c++ thì sao ?
<gtmits> codblock gì gì đó
<CoconutCrab> sao code phải cần mấy cái đó
 * CoconutCrab dùng gedit gõ thấy vẫn chạy mà
<gtmits> trình độ kém
<gtmits> có phần mềm kodi xem phim online hơn 200 quốc gia
<gtmits> ai biết IDM cho ubuntu không ?
<CoconutCrab> hông
 * CoconutCrab tải toàn 4 MB/s
<CoconutCrab> ko có nhu cầu tải hơn
<gtmits> cũng được
<gtmits> vậy tạm xài được
<gtmits> là phần mềm gì vậy ạ?
<CoconutCrab> save as thôi
<gtmits> không bắt link ah?
<CoconutCrab> ko, ko cần
<gtmits> có 1 cách cài Wine nhé
<gtmits> xai như IDM của windows
 * CoconutCrab ko có nhu cầu
#ubuntu-vn 2017-07-21
<gtmits> xin chào
<gtmits> sau một ngày làm việc vất vả, giờ đã trở lại
#ubuntu-vn 2017-07-22
<gtmits> xin chào
<gtmits>  Please register an account « /msg nickserv help register » then try joining #ubuntu again with « /join #ubuntu »
<gtmits> là sao ?
<gtmits> xin chào
